# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  *** موسوعة التاريخ الاسلامي ***

## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوة و الاخوات ... هذه موسوعة التاريخ الاسلامي قمت بتقسيمها كالاتي :-

[frame="7 80"]الجزء الاول ... العرب قبل الاسلام
الجزء الثاني ... عصر رسول الله محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم
الجزء الثالث ... عصر الامويين
الجزء الرابع ... عصر العباسيين
الجزء الخامس ... ما بعد انهيار الخلافة العباسية[/frame]

و اود ان انوه الي اني لم التزم  بمصدر واحد ليكون مرجع لي في هذه الموسوعة و انما لجات الي عدة مصادر لاستقي منها صدق واقعة ما او كذبها و لقد افردت اجزاء من هذه الموسوعة للرد علي بعض الاكاذيب التي الصقت ببعض الخلفاء الراشدين او خلفاء بنو امية او بنو العباس و لقد لجات في سبيل تحقيق ذلك الي الاستعانة باقوي الروايات و الابتعاد قدر الامكان عن الضعيف منها ذلك انه في بعض الاحيان لم اجد الا الروايات الضعيفة لاستمد منها المادة التي تعينني من الحديث عن فترة معينة من تاريخنا الاسلامي فان لم اخذ بهذه الروايات الضعيفة لكثرت الفجوات لتملء فترة معينة من هذا التاريخ فيخرج مشوها لا ترابط بين اوله و اخره
و اني بهذا العمل ارجو من الله ان اتناول تاريخنا الاسلامي في موضوع واحد مستخدما المنهج الموضوعي الذي يتحدث عن التاريخ الاسلامي عام فعام فيخرج مسلسلا يبدأ بمولد الرسول الكريم و ينتهي بحكم بنو العباس و انتهاء الخلافة الاسلامية
و اذ ارجو من المولي ان يوفقني في مسعاي[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]
الجزء الاول

العرب قبل الاسلام

[frame="13 80"]كلمة العرب من الألفاظ السامية نسبة إلى جدهم يعرب معناها الصحراءأو ساكن الصحراء ، وقد غلب هذا اللفظ على الأقوام أو (القوم) الذين كانوا يسكنون هذا الجزء من العالم فسمي الجزيرة العربية.
قسمت الجزيرة العربية في كتب التاريخ خمسة أقسام هي : تهامة، الحجاز،اليمن ،نجد،البحرين.
ويحدها شرقاً خليج عمان والخليج العربي، وغرباً خليج العقبة والبحرالأحمر، وجنوباً خليج عدن وبحر العرب، وشمالاً بلاد الشام والعراق (الهلال الخصيب)[/frame]

موقع جزيرة العرب من العالم القديم



اكتسبت الجزيرة العربية أهمية كبيرة لكونها :
1 - تقع في قلب بلاد العالم القديم  حيث تحتل جزءاً من قارة آسيا.
2 - حلقة اتصال بين القارات الثلاث " أفريقيا  أوروبا  آسيا".
3 - تصدر منها البضائع المنتجة، وتمرُّ بها المستوردة من الهند وجنوب شرق آسيا وبلاد أفريقيا إلى العراق والشام ومصر وبلاد اليونان والرومان.
كان في الجزيرة العربية طرق تجارية مهمة ساهمت في تحسين أوضاع سكانها الاقتصادية.



الطريق الاول : اليمن - مكة - المدينة - البتراء - الشام - مصر
الطريق الثاني : اليمن -  الفاو -  اليمامة -  شمال شرقي الجزيرة العربية
الطريق الثالث : حضرموت - عُمَان -  اليمامة -  العراق

[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]سكان الجزيرة العربية وأقسامهم



من هذا الشكل الشجري السابق نجد ان العرب ينقسمون الي قسمين 

اولا العرب البائدة :-هم الذين أهلكهم الله وأبادهم بسبب عصيانهم واستكبارهم عن دعوته و هم قوم عاد و قوم ثمود و اصحاب الايكة وطسم وجويس وجرهم وعملاق  ، وهؤلاء لم يصل الينا شي‏ء عن آثارهم واخبارهم الا ما ذكره القرآن الكريم .

ثانيا العرب الباقية :- 
وأما العرب الباقية فهم قسمين أيضًا: -
1- عربٌ عاربة (القحطانيون اليمانيون ويعرفون بعرب الجنوب)
2- عربٌ مستعربة (العدنانيون سكان الشمال)
فالعرب العاربة سميوا كذلك لأنهم أصل العرب وهم من أولاد يعرب بن قحطان
والعرب المستعربة سميوا كذلك لأنهم وفدوا إلى جزيرة العرب من البلدان المجاورة واختلطوا بأهلها فتعربوا وهم العدنانيون

[frame="12 80"]و هنا ناتي الي اول اشكالية سوف نتحدث عنها بالتفصيل في المداخلة التالية الا و هي 
ما هو اصل تقسيم العرب الي عرب بائدة و باقية و تقسيم العرب الباقية الي عاربة و مستعربة[/frame][/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="11 80"]الاشكالية الاولي
محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم ليس عربيا !!!!

اذا التزمنا بالتقسيم المتعارف عليه و المتواجد بكتبنا التاريخية في كل بلادنا العربية والاسلامية سوف نصل الي نتيجة مفادها :
ان النبي إسماعيل عليه السلام هو جد العرب العدنانية ( المستعربة ) و الذي اصلهم ليس عربيا .. وهو أحد أجداد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. مما  يعني هذا أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ليس من أصل عربي ؟و هي اشكالية كم ترون ليست بالهينة 
دعونا نرجيء الرد عليها الي المداخلة التالية[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="11 80"]عرب عاربة و عرب مستعربة

حتى الآن – على الأقل –، لم تتفق المصادر التاريخية، حديثها وقديمها، على تعريف قاطع للعرب، والكيفية التاريخية لظهورهم، أو لظهور تلك التسمية التي ستتخذ فيما بعد طابعا قوميا يشير إليهم. وهل العرب هم مجموعة من البدو الرحل الذين كانوا يعيشون في الجزيرة العربية وحدها قبيل ظهور الإسلام، والذين أشار إليهم ابن خلدون بقوله أنهم اذا تغلبوا على أوطان أسرع إليها الخراب ، وأن الملك لا يحصل لهم إلا بصبغة دينية ذلك أن " الأمم الكثيرة القبائل لا تستحكم فيها الدول "؟ أم أنهم تلك الشعوب السامية التي بدأت زحفها خارج الجزيرة منذ الألف الرابع قبل الميلاد حسبما يذهب إليه معظم المؤرخون وحتى الفتح الإسلامي ؟! 
يرى ابن خلدون أن العرب إنما هم عرب عاربة منقرضة وعرب مستعربة ثم عرب " مستعجمة "وهم الذين استعربوا بعد الفتح الإسلامي، ربما اتكاء على حديث شريف يحدد أن كل من تحدث بالعربية فهو عربي. وبالتالي فإنه من الواضح أنه لم يتحدث عن العرب بشكل عام، بل عن عرب الجزيرة قبل الإسلام حصرا حسب الدكتور محمد بيومي مهران في كتابه " تاريخ العرب القديم "، رافضا هذه التقسيمات واصفا إياها بأنها " متعسفة " لاختلاطها بآراء النسابة وأهوائهم القبلية واعتمادهم على التقسيم التوراتي للعرب كعرب عاربة ومستعربة طبقا لصلتهم بإسماعيل عليه السلام وما يستتبع هذا التقسيم من إسقاطات دينية معروفة. هذا الخلط بين عرب ما قبل الإسلام والعرب عامة، سوف يتواصل عبر قرون لأسباب معظمها دينية أو إقليمية أو " فانتازية " فكرية لا أكثر. 
للوهلة الأولى ، يبدو أن إثبات هذا الأمر أو نفيه غاية في الصعوبة، بسبب تلك الفجوة الزمنية الكبيرة والممتدة من القرن الثامن عشر قبل الميلاد، وهو القرن الذي نزل فيه إسماعيل بجوار جرهم القحطانية في مكة، وحتى القرن الخامس الميلادي، حيث عاد هذا الجزء من العالم للظهور من جديد في عهد قصي بن كلاب وحربه مع قبيلة خزاعة على زعامة مكة بمساعدة الروم. فالروم –حسب بعض الروايات - أوعزوا للغساسنة، الذين أوعزوا بدورهم لقبيلة عذرة المسيحية لنصرة ربيبهم وابن أختهم قصي . تلك حقبة تاريخية ما كان لها أن تظهر هي الأخرى لولا كونها إرهاصات لظهور محمد عليه السلام بعد حوالي قرنين من الزمان. وهي الفجوة التي دفعت علماء الأنساب والأخباريين – طوعا أو كرها – لملئها بروايات ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان عن عاربة ومستعربة، وإرجاع جزء من العرب لإسماعيل والعدنانية وآخر للقحطانية، وهي روايات لا تتفق لا عقلا ولا نقلا مع ما ستكشفه الدراسات والأبحاث. ويبدو أن للفضاء القبلي الذي كان شائعا في صحراء قاحلة مترامية أكبر الأثر في تزكية هذا الإتجاه في سنوات القحط الحضاري الذي سببته الهجرات الجزيرية المتعاقبة وتخلف عرب ما قبل الإسلام عمن سبقوهم من هجرات عربية تخلصت شيئا فشيئا من الأفق القبلي الضيق، وانتقلت إلى آفاق أكثر حضارة. كان هذا أمراً منطقياً ، فحياة عرب الجاهلية في صحراء بخيلة قاحلة صعبة المراس كتلك، جعلت العصبية القبلية عاملا أساسيا من عوامل البقاء والإستمرارية، وهو ما لم يعد بحاجة إليه أقرب المهاجرون نزوحا كالأنباط مثلا – رغم قرابتهم اللصيقة بقريش -، تماما كما لم يعد بحاجة إليه أبناء القبائل العربية التي خرجت مع الفتح إلى الشام ومصر والمغرب العربي، فيما بقي ذات " الهم " القبلي حتى عصرنا هذا فاعلا ومؤثرا في بوادي تلك الأمصار وجزيرة العرب. 
هنا يبدو أن المؤرخين العرب قاطبة – وللأسباب ذاتها - ركزوا جل اهتمامهم على عرب الجزيرة ما قبل الإسلام من عدنانية وقحطانية، مكتفين بالنزر اليسير من المصادر التي كانت متوفرة لديهم، والتي قامت أساسا على الشعر الجاهلي وكتب الأنساب، والتي من الصعب جدا التعويل عليها في هذا الصدد. ولو جاز لنا أخذ هذه المصادر على علاتها فسنكتشف أن الحرب القبلية المستعرة بين قحطان وعدنان تحدثت عن " تفاخر " كلا الطرفين بصلات قربى بقبائل فارسية، وهذا غريب جدا. في حين سنرى وفي خضم هذه الحرب أن بعض هؤلاء النسابة والشعراء يعتبر أن اليمن القحطانية ليست عربية لا نسبا ولا لغة ، فيما سنجد أن طلائع المؤرخين اليونان يضعونها في صلب تقسيمهم الجغرافي للبلاد العربية كما سنرى ، وبالتالي فسيجوز لنا بكل تأكيد أن نسأل عن صحة ما وصل إلينا من روايات عن عدنانية وقحطانية وعاربة ومستعربة ، وهل هذا التقسيم القبلي – إن صح أساسا – يتحدث (( فقط )) عن من تبقى من عرب في الجزيرة أم يشمل العرب قاطبة ، وإن كان يشملهم قاطبة فهل كان إبراهيم عليه السلام قحطانيا أنجب عدنانيا على اعتبار أن قحطان أبعد زمنا أو عاربة أو مستعربة ، وإن كان ليس عربيا من الأساس فكيف لإبنه البكر إسماعيل أن يكون أبا لقوم ليس منهم وليسوا منه ، أم أن الحديث برمته ليس إلا كحكايا الجدات حول مواقد الثبات الشتوي ؟! . 
هذا الخلط لم يعد مقبولا الآن ومواصلة اجتراره على علاته ودون قراءته في سياقه التاريخي والإجتماعي الصحيح ليس إلا جزءا من الحروب القبلية القديمة والإقليمية الحديثة في محاولة يائسة لإثبات مالا يمكن إثباته من أن الفجر العربي إنما بدأ مع بزوغ شمس الإسلام مكتسحا أمامه حضارات الشعوب الأمر الذي لا يعدو كونه أكثر من " فكرا متحفيا " كما يسميه الدكتور عبد الوهاب المسيري وتخندق فكري ليس له مبرر ولا سند تاريخي أصيل . 

من هم العرب ؟! 

هل يمكن اعتبار الأمم التي خرجت من الجزيرة العربية بداية من الألف الرابع قبل الميلاد – وربما قبل ذلك – على أنهم عرب ؟! 
بعيدا عن الإسقاطات القومية لبعض المؤرخين القوميين العرب كالمؤرخ السوري الدكتور أحمد داوود مثلا الذي قد " يعربن " آدم ذاته من أن تلك الشعوب هي عربية قطعا مع كونه يقدم أدلة تأريخية مقنعة على ذلك ، إلا أنه نعم يمكن تأكيد ذلك ولهذا التأكيد ما يبرره من خلال الكشوفات والأبحاث التي قام بها مؤرخون أوروبيون قديما وحديثا .. 
هناك جدل تاريخي حول الظهور الأول لمصطلح ( عرب ) وماهو المقصود منه وهل هو تعبير قومي لأمة ما عرفت ذاتها به أو مجرد تسمية إصطلاحية أطلقها عليهم الغير للتدليل عليهم ؟! 
المؤرخون العرب القدماء أجهدوا أنفسهم كثيرا في " اجتراح " معنى لغوي وتأصيلي لكلمة " عرب " أوصلهم إلى شبه إجماع إلى أنها نسبة ليعرب بن قحطان قريب العهد بسام بن نوح الذي كان أول من عدل بلسانه عن السريانية إلى العربية ، وهذا محض هراء لم يؤيده أي دليل تاريخي ولم تثبته أيا من الكشوفات الأثرية والدراسات اللغوية التي تمخضت عنها. 
ويبدو أن كلمة " عرب " بحد ذاتها مثار خلاف ليس في الزمان وحسب بل في المعنى والقصد منها أيضا، ففي حين نرى أن مصادر صرغون ( سرجون ) الأكادي تتحدث عن قبائل بدوية صحراوية ترعى الإبل في الصحراء دون إشارة لإسمهم ، نجد أن المعينيون - وهم عرب بلا ريب - يتحدثون عن قبائل " الأعراب " التي تعيش في البادية كناية عن التفريق بينهم وبين سواهم من الحضر، وهو ليس أمرا مستغربا، إذ أن هذا المصطلح لا يزال مستخدما حتى الآن لدى العرب، بل استخدمه القرآن نفسه للتفريق بين أهل الحضر وأهل البادية من العرب ذاتهم. 
ثم سنجد إشارات واضحة ومحددة للعرب في القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد في عهد الملك الآشوري شلمنصر الثالث، الذي تحدث عن معركة " قرقر "، التي اشترك فيها أمير عربي اسمه " جندب " ، ثم يتحدث ملك آشوري آخر هو تجلات بلاسر في القرن الثامن ق.م عن جبايته الضريبة من الملكة " زبيبة " ملكة بلاد العرب ، ثم اطلاق هيرودوت على سنحريب الآشوري لقب " ملك العرب والآشوريين " ، وهو ذات التقسيم الذي استخدمه الفرس الأخمينيون في القرن السادس ق.م كتقسيما إداريا للإقليم السوري تحت إسم الولاية العربية الآشورية " مرزبانه عربايا آسيريانا" ، كونها تشتمل قوميتين آشورية في الشمال وعربية في الجنوب. 
ويقول الدكتور جواد علي في كتابه "تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام" أن لفظة " عربي " لدى الآشوريين كانت كناية عن البدو، وقد لا يكون إسما فعليا لهم تماما. كما عبر العرب عن سواهم من الأمم بلفظة " عجم " من العجمة في اللسان، حتى كاد أن يتحول هذا التعبير مع الوقت إلى مصطلح قومي بالفعل ، وبالتالي فإن تلك اللفظة لا تعدو كونها مصطلحا لا يعبر بالضرورة عن الإسم الصحيح والأصيل للعرب، خاصة إذا ما عرفنا أن الآشوريين، خلافا لجميع حضارات الهلال الخصيب كالأكادية والبابلية والكنعانية والكلدانية السامية الجزيرية المصدر، إنما هم نتاج اختلاط عرقي بين الساميين والسومريين حسب أغلب الآراء التاريخية . 
عليه، فإن اعتبار العرب هم كل من هاجر من الجزيرة العربية منذ الإنسياح الأول حدود الألف الرابع ق.م، واعتبار أن كلمة " عرب " بذاتها ليست إلا تعبيرا اصطلاحيا غامضا ، واعتبار أن هذه الهجرات حملت معها لغتها السامية من الجزيرة، التي هي الجذر الأول للغات الشرقية في العالم القديم من بلاد الرافدين إلى الشمال الأفريقي مرورا بمصر حسب ما يراه أرنولد توينبي وغيره من المؤرخين، يعد اعتبارا صحيحا موثقا، بغض النظر عن التسمية القومية الجامعة التي ينضوي تحتها كل هؤلاء. 

الإقليم العربي 

لم يعد من الشطط القومي – والحالة هذه - أن نحدد ما يعرف بالعالم القديم في مصر والعراق على أنه " الوطن العربي " فعلا لا قولا"، على اعتبار أنه الموطن الأول للجنس العربي، ناهيك عن شمال أفريقيا التي وصلها الكنعانيون ( الفينيقيون ) في القرن الخامس عشر ق.م من الشاطئ السوري، واستمروا فيها حتى سقوط قرطاج في القرن الميلادي الثاني بيد الرومان. يقول شارل جوليان في كتابه " تاريخ أفريقيا الشمالية " أنه قبل الوصول العربي الفينيقي لم يكن هناك أي أثر لحضارة في شمال أفريقيا، وأن الفينيقيين هم أول حضارة معروفة هناك . هذا سوف يعطي لأسطورة القبيلتين البربريتين "صنهاجة" "وكتامة"، على أنهما بقايا غزو يمني مزعوم إلى تلك الأصقاع، ما يبررها. خاصة وأن اللغة البربرية ذاتها تنتمي إلى عائلة اللغات السامية المشرقية . 
غير أننا يمكن أن نحدد توثيقا أكثر مصداقية لهذا الإدعاء من خلال تقسيمات المؤرخين والجغرافيين اليونان، ابتداءً من هيرودوت في القرن الرابع ق.م، إلى ديودوروس الصقلي في القرن الميلادي الأول، الذين أطلقوا على هذا الجزء من العالم الممتد من مصر النيل إلى العراق فالجزيرة العربية جنوبا ( أرض العرب ) ، وقسموها إلى ثلاثة أقاليم رئيسية هي العربية الصحراوية والعربية الصخرية والعربية السعيدة . 

إن في السماء لخبرا 

لاشك بأن تسلسل سقوط تلك الحضارات ( العربية ) منذ القرن الخامس ق.م على يد الأخمينيين ثم اليونان والرومان والساسانيين، وصولا إلى ظهور الإسلام في القرن السادس الميلادي، أدخل المنطقة العربية في فترة طويلة من الإنقطاع " السياسي " وليس الحضاري. بل على العكس، فقد رأينا أن اللغة الآرامية التي تدرجت في التطور من العربية القديمة حتى وصولها إلى أن أصبحت في طورها النبطي لغة القرآن كما يرى فيليب حتي، كانت عبر قرون، اللغة الثقافية – بل والدينية - للعالم القديم كله حتى لدى الفرس الأخمينيين أنفسهم. متجاوزين عن أسطورة انتقال الألفبائية الكنعانية إلى اليونان في القرن الثامن ق.م بواسطة قدموس وأخته الأميرة " أوروبا " في سياق طويل . 
إلا أن الغياب السياسي في الحقيقة لم يكن نهائيا وقاطعا ، فقد عادت الدول العربية في الشمال إلى الظهور السياسي منذ القرن الخامس ق.م في والبتراء ( الرقيم ) والثاني ق.م في تدمر، وكلتاهما حضارات " نبطية " آرامية، وفي بصرى الغساسنة وحيرة المناذرة مع كونهما حامياترومية وفارسية على حدود الصحراء. ناهيك عن استمرارية الممالك العربية في الجنوب العربي منذ القرن الخامس عشر ق. م حتى الغزو الحبشي ثم عودتها قبيل ظهور الإسلام . 
رغم ذلك ، لماذا لم يقم للعرب في الجاهلية كيان سياسي موحد ؟! 
اذا ما عدنا إلى الفرض القائل بأن تلك الأمم السالفة إنما هي شعوب عربية ، فستكون أول إمبراطورية في التاريخ الإنساني هي تلك التي أنشأها صرغون الأكادي في الألف الثاني ق. م، واشتملت على المساحة الممتدة من عيلام ( إقليم الأحواز ) إلى البحر الأبيض ومن شمال الجزيرة إلى وسط الأناضول. وإذا ما اقتربنا أكثر بالتاريخ، فإن الدولة المعينية بسطت نفوذها على كامل الجزيرة العربية وأجزاء من الساحل الأفريقي للبحر الأحمر حتى أسوان ، وبتنازل أكبر، فإن دولا لسبأ وكنده في الجاهلية، كان يمكن أن تقوم بدور مشابه، لولا ظروف سياسية معينة، وإرهاصات كان لا بد منها، لتمهيد الطريق أمام بزوغ الدين الجديد . 
غير أنه يصعب التأكيد على أن القبائل العربية التي كانت تعيش في الجزيرة قبيل الإسلام، لم تكن سوى قبائل متناحرة، إعتمادا على الشعر الجاهلي الذي كان يقوم بدور " وظيفي " في حياة القبائل كأحد آليات الحروب القبلية ذاتها، وهو ما ينقصه الكثير من مصداقيته في هذا الصدد. فطبيعة الجزيرة العربية القاسية كانت عامل طرد للشعوب عبر العصور وليس عامل جذب، كما يقول الدكتور محمد عصفور وغيره من الباحثين. فهاهو صرغون الأكدي الجزيري العربي، رغم كونه باني أول امبراطورية في التاريخ، لم يعد ليضم أرض الأجداد لتلك الإمبراطورية رغم قدرته على ذلك. والأمر ليس عصيا على الفهم ، فطبيعة صحراوية قاحلة، لم تكن عبر التاريخ عامل جذب لأي طامح، منذ فجر التاريخ حتى عصر الإستعمار الأوروبي، مرورا بالأخمينيين والمقدونيين الذين بسطوا نفوذهم على كامل العالم القديم عدا الجزيرة واليمن . 
تلك الظروف، أدخلت الجزيرة العربية في غيبوبة تاريخية طويلة جدا، أبعدتها حتى عن الدراسات التاريخية وأدخلها عالم الأسطورة. و ما كان لها أن تخرج منها لولا ظهور الإسلام، كعامل شجع الباحثين والأخباريين على العودة لتسليط الضوء على عرب الجاهلية، الأمر الذي لا يعني - بالضرورة - غيبة حضارية لا نملك أدلة موثقة عليها ، ناهيك عن أن تلك الرمال البكر لا تزال بعيدة عن معاول الآثاريين لأسباب ومحاذير " دينية " معروفة، سوف يصعب إزالتها اذا لم ترفدنا بعثات نفطية جديدة، أو رحلة فضائية أمريكية أخرى، بنتائج تشبه تلك التي أكدت أن " إرم ذات العماد " إنما ترقد تحت رمال الربع الخالي على ضفاف بحيرة عظيمة. 
بالتالي، فإن الحديث عن عدم قيام كيان سياسي موحد لعرب ما قبل الإسلام والحالة هذه، لا يعدو كونه طرحا جدليا تعجيزيا سيصعب جدا تقبله من الناحية ( العلمية )، وسيصبح كالسؤال عن لماذا الشمس حمراء محرقة وليست زرقاء رومانسية هادئة ؟؟!!! 

وعلى أننا يجب أن نفرق بين مجتمع مكة بصفاته الحضارية وكيانه السياسي الذي كان شبيها بالجمهورية الإجتماعية الممثل بدار الندوة وحلف الفضول ومجتمع نجد القبلي الصحراوي ، على الأقل من منطلق أنه سيصعب علينا القبول أن مجتمعا متخلفا سيتمكن لاحقا من حمل أعباء الرسالة الجديدة أو أنه حري أصلا بأن يكون مجتمعا لآخر الأنبياء هذا مع عدم القبول قطعيا بتعميم الحكم – سلبا أو إيجابا - على عرب الجاهلية والنظر إليهم سواءا بسواء أكانوا أهالي حواضر كمكة ويثرب أو بدو رحل ، إلا أنه - وبرأيي المتواضع - فإنه ما كان لكيان سياسي شمولي أن يتحكم بهذه المنطقة قبيل ظهور الإسلام وما سيستتبع ذلك من عثرات ، ومن العجيب فعلا أن دعما من قبل الرومان لقصي بن كلاب بواسطة القبائل العربية المتحالفة معهم لم يتوج بسيطرة سياسية على مكة ، ناهيك عن فشل الحملة الحبشية عليها وتوقف حملة سبئية مزعومة أخرى صرفها يهود المدينة عنها كونها مهجر النبي المنتظر !!. 

حروب متاحف .. صغيرة 

إلا أن هذا تاريخ غابر لم يعد يجدي إلا في مسألة " تأصيل" الإنتماء للمكان والجنس معا ، فالتاريخ – على أي حال – حمال أوجه ومن الصعب جدا قراءته بتسليم كامل طالما أن قبره لا يزال يتقيأ معلومات جديدة تلغي أحيانا وترفد أحيانا معلومات قديمة ، إلا أنه – أيضا – لم يعد هناك جدوى تاريخية أو حضارية من مناقشة التساؤل الذي لا يزال متداولا عن هل يمكن أن نعتبر الفتح العربي الإسلامي تحريرا للشعوب العربية أو مجرد احتلال " قومي " نال مشروعيته من البعد الديني المصاحب ؟ وهل هذا الغزو العربي المزعوم أزال إلى الأبد آثار حضارات سابقة من قبطية وآشورية وبربرية وفارسية ورومية وغجرية ولاتينية وسماوية وأرضية ؟؟!! . 
حقيقة لم يعد الرد على هذا التساؤل مهما لا سلبا ولا إيجابا، رغم المغالطة الكبيرة التي يحملها السؤال من الأساس. فتلك الحضارات التي يتباكى عند قبورها البعض لأهداف دينية أو إقليمية أو شعوبية أو قومية ... أو كيفما كانت. تلك الحضارات لم تكن قائمة من الأساس حتى فجر النبوة، فالحضارة البربرية قامت أصلا على قاعدة حضارية كنعانية، وكانت قد زالت بالفعل مع الإحتلال الروماني. والحضارة الفرعونية وحضارات الرافدين ذابت مع تعاقب الإحتلال الأجنبي. وحتى لو سلمنا بوجودها فعلا، فمن أي منظار سنحكم على سرعة تقبل هذه الحضارات للذوبان الحضاري واللغوي لآخر موجة عربية خرجت من الجزيرة العربية مع طلائع الفتح رغم مقاومتها الطويلة للإندماج الحضاري بحضارات أخرى وافدة، ورغم أن اندماجا كهذا قاومته فارس قرابة قرن ونصف من الوجود العربي ( المباشر ) فيها في العصر الأموي؟ كذلك استعصت الجزيرة الإيبيرية على هذا الإندماج رغم القرون الثمانية من الوجود العربي فيها، وفي المقابل فلم تستطع قرون أربعة من الحكم العثماني الشمولي أن " تعثمن " العرب رغم الإستبداد الذي صبغ هذا الحكم. بل لماذا لا يدعي القوميون العرب أحقيتهم بأسبانيا على غرار ادعاء اليهود بأحقيتهم بفلسطين رغم بقائهم الزمني القصير جدا فيها ورغم خروجهم منها منذ قرابة العشرون قرنا ؟؟!!. 
وعودة لرأي المسيري عن " متحفية " هذه الآراء التي ما عادت في الحقيقة صالحة للإستهلاك الآدمي ، فالتاريخ – كما يرى المسيري – ليس كائنا جامدا منقطعاً بل متحركاً متواصلاً . فالكلام الآن عن حضارات انقطعت تماما عن التواصل منذ 15 قرنا، مقابل وجود عربي لا يزال مستمراً في هذه الأصقاع ليس سوى " فنتازيا " فكرية، ومحاولة يائسة لنفخ الروح بمحتويات المتاحف، التي ما عادت تصلح إلا لفاترينات العرض، ولمسيرات الحزن المقدس، وللتواصل " البحثي " الدراسي لبقايا مستحاثات أمم ماتت بشكل إكلينيكي طبيعي، ولم يعد بالإمكان حتى لعصا موسى أن تقيمها من مرقدها. كما أنه ليس من السهولة إنشاء برامج إصلاحية قائمة على " تفكيكية " قناعات الأمم القومية والدينية، كيفما كان شكلها، بشكل جذري مفاجئ، لإقامة زمن آخر جديد تماما. هذا مستحيل، وقد أثبتت التجربة الأمريكية في العراق استحالته، كما فشلت ستة عقود من الحكم الشيوعي الشمولي القهري أن تنسي روسيا أرثوذوكسيتها ، و هو الخطأ الفادح الذي وقع فيه أنطون سعادة في كتابه " نشوء الأمم "، عندما اصطدم بالقناعات القومية لأمة كان يفترض أنه يحاول بناء عظمتها، وهي الأمة السورية " الهجينة "، على حساب انتمائها الأوسع، ليموت الرجل والفكر معا. 

لا ليس قومية 

حقيقة، مسألة التاريخ ليست مسألة خلافية إذا ما توافر الدليل القاطع عليها. وحتى مع عدم وجود الدليل، فالموضوعية تقتضي أن نقرأه في سياقه الصحيح، لا أن " نفلسف " مجرياته حسب رؤيتنا السياسية أو الفكرية الخاصة، و حسبما نريده أن يكون لا حسبما هو كائن فعلا. 
مجلة جسور الثقافية 4/2005 [/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]نعود في المداخلة التالية
الي استكمال الحديث عن سكان الجزيرة العربية 
و العرب البائدة

انتظرونا[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]العرب البائدة



والعرب البائدة في نظر النسابين هم السكان الأصليون للجزيرة العربية: عاد وثمود وإرم, وجرهم, وطسم وجديس, التي انقرضت كلها قبل الإسلام. أما معلوماتنا عن هذه القبائل فقليلة جدا, ويكتنفها في أغلب الأحيان الغموض, وكل ما يمكننا أن نقوله إن هذه القبائل كانت قبائل عربية وتعرف باسم العرب البائدة. وقد أوقع الله بهذه القبائل العقاب وأبادهم لأنهم عصوا أنبياءهم ولم يسيروا في الطريق السوي التي أمر بها الله.

قوم عاد :
سكن قوم عاد منطقة الأحقاف الواقعة بين حضرموت والربع الخالي. 
وقد بيَّن الله عزّه وجلّه أن عاداً كانوا على قوة عظيمة قال تعالى : الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ الفجر(8)  فاستكبروا في الارض و عبدو الاوثان فارسل الله عز و جل اليهم النبي هودا عليه السلام فامن بدعوته عدد قليل من القوم فعاقب الله عز و جل العاصين و المتكبرين منهم عقابا شديدا اذ اهلكهم بالريح كما في قوله تعالي :  وَأَمَّا عَادٌ فَأُهْلِكُوا بِرِيحٍ صَرْصَرٍ عَاتِيَةٍ (6) سَخَّرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُومًا فَتَرَى الْقَوْمَ فِيهَا صَرْعَىٰ كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ (7) فَهَلْ تَرَىٰ لَهُمْ مِنْ بَاقِيَةٍ (8) الحاقة[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="2 80"]بحث عن مكان قوم عاد

 بقلم
 فراس نور الحق

قد ذكر الله تعالى قوم عاد في سياق حديثه عن نبيه هود عليه السلام قال تعالى : (وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُوداً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا مُفْتَرُونَ)(هود:50) .
ولقد حدد القرآن مكان قوم عاد في الأحقاف والأحقاف جمع حقف وهي الرمال، ولم يعيين القرآن موقعها، إلا أن الإخباريين كانوا يقولون إن موقعها بين اليمن وعُمان ..
قال تعالى وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنْذَرَ قَوْمَهُ بِالْأَحْقَافِ وَقَدْ خَلَتِ النُّذُرُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ) (الاحقاف:21) .
 ولقد أخبر القرآن الكريم أن قوم عاد بنوا مدينة اسمها ( إرم ) ووصفها القرآن بأنها كانت مدينة عظيمة لا نظير لها في تلك البلاد قال تعالى أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ{6} إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ {7} الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ {8}(سورة الفجر ).
وقد ذكر المؤرخون  أن عاداً عبدوا أصناماً ثلاثة يقال لأحدها : صداء وللأخر : صمود ، وللثالث : الهباء وذلك نقلاً عن تاريخ الطبري. 
ولقد دعا هود قومه إلى عبادة الله تعالى وحده وترك عبادة الأصنام لأن ذلك سبيل لاتقاء العذاب يوم القيامة . 
ولكن ماذا كان تأثير هذه الدعوة على قبيلة ( عاد ) ؟ 
لقد احتقروا هوداً ووصفوه بالسفه والطيش والكذب ، ولكن هوداً نفى هذه الصفات عن نفسه مؤكداً لهم أنه رسول من رب العالمين لا يريد لهم غير النصح . 
قال تعالى : (قَالَ الْمَلَأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ إِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِي سَفَاهَةٍ وَإِنَّا لَنَظُنُّكَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ).(لأعراف:66).

التذكير بنعم الله : 

تابع هود مخاطبة قومه محاولاً إقناعهم بالرجوع إلى الطريق الحق مذكراً إياهم بنعم الله عليهم ، فقال : هل أثار عجبكم واستغرابهم أن يجيئكم إرشاد من ربكم على لسان رجل منكم ينذركم سوء العاقبة بسبب الضلال الذي أنتم عليه ؟ ألا تذكرون أن الله جعلكم وارثين للأرض من بعد قوم نوح الذين أهلكهم الله بذنوبهم ، وزادكم قوة في الأبدان وقوة في السلطان ، وتلك نعمة تقتضي منكم أن تؤمنوا بالله وتشكروه ، لا أن تكفروا به ..

(أَوَعَجِبْتُمْ أَنْ جَاءَكُمْ ذِكْرٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْكُمْ لِيُنْذِرَكُمْ وَاذْكُرُوا إِذْ جَعَلَكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ مِنْ بَعْدِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَزَادَكُمْ فِي الْخَلْقِ بَسْطَةً فَاذْكُرُوا آلاءَ اللَّهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ) (لأعراف:69)

 ويحدث القرآن أن قوم هود لم يقوموا بحق الشكر لنعم الله عليهم ، بل انغمسوا في الشهوات، وتكبروا في الأرض ، فقال لهم هود : 

(أَتَبْنُونَ بِكُلِّ رِيعٍ آيَةً تَعْبَثُونَ {128} وَتَتَّخِذُونَ مَصَانِعَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَخْلُدُونَ {129}وَإِذَا بَطَشْتُم بَطَشْتُمْ جَبَّارِينَ {130} فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ {131}وَاتَّقُوا الَّذِي أَمَدَّكُم بِمَا تَعْلَمُونَ {132} أَمَدَّكُم بِأَنْعَامٍ وَبَنِينَ {133}وَجَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ {134} إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ{135} قَالُوا سَوَاء عَلَيْنَا أَوَعَظْتَ أَمْ لَمْ تَكُن مِّنَ الْوَاعِظِينَ) الشعراء .

ونلاحظ أن الآيات أشارت إلى أن قوم عاد كانوا مشهورين في بناء الصروح العظيمة والقصور الفارهة. . 

ولما عصوا رسولهم أنزل الله تعالى عليهم العذاب وذلك بأن أرسل عليهم ريحاً عاصفة محملة بالغبار والأتربة والتي غمرتهم وقضت عليهم قال تعالى وَأَمَّا عَاد فَأُهْلِكُوا بِرِيحٍ صَرْصَرٍ عَاتِيَةٍ) (الحاقة:6) .

أما أهم النقاط التي تطرق القرآن لذكرها في قصة هود : 

1.    أن قوم هود كانوا يسكنونه في الأحقاف والأحقاف هي الأرض الرملية ولقد حددها المؤرخون بين اليمن وعمان .

2.    أنه كان لقوم عاد بساتين وأنعام وينابيع قال تعالى وَاتَّقُوا الَّذِي أَمَدَّكُم بِمَا تَعْلَمُونَ {132} أَمَدَّكُم بِأَنْعَامٍ وَبَنِينَ {133}وَجَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ )

3.    أن قوم عاد بنوا مدينة عظيمة تسمى إرم  ذات قصور شاهقة لها أعمدة ضخمة لا نظير لها في تلك البلاد لذلك قال تعالى ( ألم ترى كيف فعل ربك بعاد إرم ذات العماد، التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد).

4. إنهم كانوا يبنون القصور المترفة والصروح الشاهقة (أتبنون بكل ريع ٍ آية تعبثون، وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون).

5.    لما كذبوا هوداً أرسل عليهم الله تعالى ريحاً شديدة محملة بالأتربة قضت عليهم وغمرت دولتهم بالرمال .  

الاكتشافات الأثرية لمدينة "إرم"

      فى بداية عام 1990امتلأت الجرائد العالمية الكبرى بتقاريرصحفية تعلن عن: " اكتشاف مدينة عربية خرافية مفقودة " ," اكتشاف مدينة عربية أسطورية " ," أسطورة الرمال (عبار)", والأمر الذي جعل ذلك الاكتشاف مثيراً للاهتمام هو الإشارة إلى تلك المدينة في القرآن الكريم. ومنذ ذلك الحين, فإن العديد من الناس؛ الذين كانوا يعتقدون أن "عاداً" التي روى عنها القرآن الكريم أسطورة وأنه لا يمكن اكتشاف مكانها، لم يستطيعوا إخفاء دهشتهم أمام ذلك الاكتشاففاكتشاف تلك المدينة التي لم تُذكر إلا على ألسنة البدو قد أثار اهتماماً وفضولاً كبيرين.               

      نيكولاس كلاب, عالم الآثار الهاوي, هو الذي اكتشف تلك المدينة الأسطورية التي ذُكرت في القرآن الكريم[1]. 

و لأنه مغرم بكل ما هو عربي مع كونه منتجاًللأفلام الوثائقية الساحرة, فقد عثر على كتاب مثير جداً بينماهو يبحث حول التاريخ العربي, و عنوان ذلك الكتاب "أرابيا فيليكس" لمؤلفه "بيرترام توماس" الباحث الإنجليزي الذي ألفه عام 1932 , و "أرابيا فيليكس" هو الاسم الروماني للجزء الجنوبي من شبه الجزيرة العربية و التي تضم اليمن والجزء الأكبر من عمان. أطلق اليونان على تلك المنطقة اسم "العرب السعيد"[2]وأطلق عليها علماء العرب في العصور الوسطي اسم "اليمن السعيدة", وسبب تلك التسميات أن السكان القدامى لتلك المنطقة كانوا أكثر من فى عصرهم حظاً. و السبب في ذلك يرجع إلى موقعهم الاستراتيجي من ناحية؛ حيث أنهم اعتُبروا وسطاء في تجارة التوابل بين بلاد الهند وبلاد شمال شبه الجزيرة العربية, ومن ناحية أخرى فإن سكان تلك المنطقة اشتهروا بإنتاج "اللبان" وهو مادة صمغية عطرية تُستخرَج من نوع نادر من الأشجار. وكان ذلك النبات لا يقل قيمة عن الذهب حيث كانت المجتمعات القديمة تُقبل عليه كثيراً.                                                                      

      و أسهب الباحث الإنجليزي "توماس" في وصف تلك القبائل "السعيدة الحظ"[3], و رغم أنه اكتشف آثاراً لمدينة قديمة أسستها واحدة من تلك القبائلو كانت تلك المدينة هي التي يطلق عليها البدو اسم "عُبار", وفى إحدى رحلاته إلى تلك المنطقة, أراه سكان المنطقة من البدو آثاراً شديدة القدم و قالوا إن تلك الآثار تؤدى إلى مدينة "عُبار" القديمة. 

و لكن "توماس" الذي أبدى اهتماماً شديداً بالموضوع, توُفِى قبل أن يتمكن من إكمال بحثه.      

      و بعد أن راجع "كلاب" ما كتبه الباحث الإنجليزي, اقتنع بوجود تلك المدينة المفقودة التي وصفها الكتاب و دون أن يضيع المزيد من الوقت بدأ بحثه.         



  استخدم "كلاب" طريقتين لإثبات وجود مدينة "عُبار":

 أولاً: أنه عندما وجد أن الآثار التي ذكرها البدو موجودة بالفعل, قدم طلب للالتحاق بوكالة ناسا الفضائية ليتمكن من الحصول على صور لتلك المنطقة بالقمر [4]الصناعي, وبعد عناء طويل, نجح في إقناع السلطات بأن يلتقط صوراً للمنطقة..

 ثانياً: قام "كلاب" بدراسة المخطوطات و الخرائط القديمة بمكتبة"هانتينجتون" بولاية كاليفورنيا بهدف الحصول على خريطة للمنطقة. وبعد فترة قصيرة من البحث وجد واحدة, وكانت خريطة رسمها "بطلمى"  عام 200 ميلادية , و هو عالم جغرافي يوناني مصري. وتوضح الخريطة مكان مدينة قديمة اكتُشفت بالمنطقة و الطرق التي تؤدى إلى تلك المدينة. و في الوقت نفسه, تلقى أخباراً بالتقاط وكالة ناسا الفضائية للصور التي جعلت بعض آثار القوافل مرئية بعد أن كان من الصعب تمييزها بالعين المجردة و إنما فقط رؤيتها ككل من السماء. و بمقارنة تلك الصور بالخريطة القديمة التي حصل عليها, توصل"كلاب" أخيراً إلى النتيجة التي كان يبحث عنها؛ ألا وهى أن الآثار الموجودة في الخريطة القديمة تتطابق مع تلك الموجودة في الصور التي التقطها القمر الصناعي . وكان المقصد النهائي لتلك القبائل موقعاً شاسعا ً يُفهم أنه كان في وقت من الأوقات مدينة. و أخيراً, تم اكتشاف مكان المدينة الأسطورية التي ظلت طويلاً موضوعاً للقصص التي تناقلتها ألسن البدو. و بعد فترة وجيزة, بدأت عمليات الحفر, و بدأت الرمال تكشف عن آثار المدينة القديمة, ولذلك وُصفت المدينة القديمة بأنها ( أسطورة الرمال "عبار" ).                             



ولكن ما الدليل على أن تلك المدينة هي مدينة قوم "عاد" التي ذُكرت في القرآن الكريم؟



   منذ اللحظة التي بدأت فيها بقايا المدينة في الظهور, كان من الواضح أن تلك المدينة المحطمة تنتمي لقوم "عاد" ولعماد مدينة "إرَم" التي ذُكرت في القرآن الكريم؛ حيث أن الأعمدة الضخمةالتي أشار إليها القرآن بوجه خاص كانت من ضمن الأبنية التي كشفت عنها الرمال.          



           قال د. زارينزوهو أحد أعضاء فريق البحث و قائد عملية الحفر, إنه بما أن الأعمدة الضخمة تُعد من العلامات المميزة لمدينة "عُبار", وحيث أن مدينة "إرَم" وُصفت في القرآن بأنها ذات العماد أي الأعمدة الضخمة, فإن ذلك يعد خير دليل على أن المدينة التي اكتُشفت هي مدينة "إرَم" التي

 ذكرت في القرآن الكريم قال تعالى في سورة الفجر :                                                      

 " أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادْ (6) إِرَمَ ذَاتِ العِمَادْ (7) الَّتِى لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِى البِلادْ(8)"

المدينة الأسطورية والتي ذكرت في القرآن باسم إرم Iramوالتي أنشأت لِكي تَكُونَ فريدةَ جداً حيث تبدو مستديرة ويمر بها رواق معمّد دائري، بينما كُلّ المواقع الأخرى في اليمن حتى الآن كَانتْ التي  اكتشفت كانت أبنيتها ذات أعمدة مربعة يُقالُ بأن سكان مدينة أرم  بَنوا العديد مِنْ الأعمدةِ التي غطيت بالذهبِ أَو صَنعتْ من الفضةِ وكانت هذه الأعمدةِ رائعة المنظر "




هذه الصورة هي لقلعة من قلاع إرم والتي تقع على عمق 10 أمتار تحت طبقات من  الرمال الصحراوية والتي تتميز بأعمدتها الضخمة والتي تم تصويرها عبر أحد  الأقمار الصناعية الأمريكية المتطورة 

قال تعالى على لسان نبي الله هود: )أَتَبْنُونَ بِكُلِّ رِيعٍ آيَةً تَعْبَثُونَ وَتَتَّخِذُونَ مَصَانِعَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَخْلُدُونَ) (الشعراء128ـ129).

إن الذي يسافر إلى جزيرة العرب يلاحظ انتشار الصحارى بكثرة في معظم المناطق باستثناء المدن والمناطق التي زرعت لاحقاً.

لكن القرآن الكريم يذكر أنه هذه الصحارى كانت يوماً من الأيام جنات ويعيون.

فقال لهم هود) : أتبنون بكل ريع ٍ آية تعبثون، وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون، وإذا بطشتم بطشتم جبارين، فأتقوا الله واطيعون. واتقوا الذي أمدكم بما تعلمون، أمدكم بأنعام وبنين وجنات وعيون ، إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم( الشعراء

ولقد كشفت السجلات التاريخية أن هذه المنطقة تعرضت إلى تغيرات مناخية حولتها  إلى صحارى، والتي كَانتْ قبل ذلك أراضي خصبة مُنْتِجةَ فقد كانت مساحات واسعة مِنْ المنطقةِ مغطاة بالخضرة كما أُخبر القرآنِ، قبل ألف أربعمائة سنة .

ولقد كَشفَت صور الأقمار الصناعية التي ألتقطها أحد الأقمار الصناعية التابعة لوكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ناسا عام 1990 عن  نظامَ واسع مِنْ القنواتِ والسدودِ القديمةِ التي استعملت  في الرَيِّ في منطقة قوم عاد والتي يقدر أنها كانت قادرة على توفير المياه إلى 200.000 شخصَ  [5]كما تم  تصوير  مجرى لنهرين جافين قرب مساكن قوم عاد أحد الباحثين الذي أجرى أبحاثه في تلك المنطقةقالَ" لقد كانت المناطق التي حول مدنية مأرب خصبة جداً  ويعتقد أن المناطق الممتدة بين مأرب وحضرموت كانت كلها مزروعة ." 




 صورة لمجرى نهرين جافين قرب مساكن قوم عاد صورت عبر الأقمار الصناعية 

كما وَصفَ الكاتبُ القديم اليونانيُ Plinyهذه المنطقةِ أنْها كانت ذات أراضي خصبة جداً وكانت جبالها تكسوها الغابات الخضراء وكانت الأنهار تجري من تحتها.

ولقد وجدت بعض النقوشِ في بَعْض المعابدِ القديمةِ قريباً من حضرموت، تصور بعض الحيوانات مثل الأسود التي لا تعيش في المناطق الصحراوية وهذا يدل دلالة قاطعة على أن المنطقة كانت جنات وأنها مصداقاً لقوله تعالى واتقوا الذي أمدكم بما تعلمون، أمدكم بأنعام وبنين وجنات وعيون، إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم( الشعراء.

أما سبب اندثار حضارة عاد فقط فسرته مجلة   A m'interesseالفرنسية التي ذكرت أن  مدينة إرم أو"عُبار" قد تعرضت إلى عاصفةرملية عنيفة أدت إلى غمر المدينةبطبقاتمن الرمال وصلت سماكتها إلى حوالي 12 متر   [6]

وهذا تماماً هو مصداق لقوله تعالى :

(فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا صَرْصَرًا فِي أَيَّامٍ نَّحِسَاتٍ لِّنُذِيقَهُم عَذَابَ الْخِزْيِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَخْزَى وَهُمْ لَا يُنصَرُونَ }.

من أخبر محمد بن عبد الله عن قصة عاد ومن أخبره عن مكانهم بالتحديد في منطقة الأحقاف أي أرض الرمال والتي هي الربع الخالي الذي يتميز برماله المتحركة التي تشغل معظم مساحته،من أخبره أن قوم عاد بنوا مدينة عظمة تسمى إرم فيها قصور وقلاع ضخمة تتميز بأعمدة عظيمة ، إنه رب العالمين منزل القرآن على قلب حبيبه محمد بن عبد الله .

قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز :

{ وَإِلَى عَادٍأَخَاهُمْ هُودًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَـه غَيْرُهُ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ مُفْتَرُونَ {50} يَا قَوْمِ لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلاَّ عَلَى الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ {51} وَيَا قَوْمِ اسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ وَلاَ تَتَوَلَّوْا مُجْرِمِينَ {52} قَالُواْ يَا هُودُ مَا جِئْتَنَا بِبَيِّنَةٍ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِتَارِكِي آلِهَتِنَا عَن قَوْلِكَ وَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ }[سورة هود:50، 52].

قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز :{فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُوا فَقُلْ أَنذَرْتُكُمْ صَاعِقَةً مِّثْلَ صَاعِقَة عَادٍ وَثَمُودَ {13} إِذْ جَاءتْهُمُ الرُّسُلُ مِن بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمِن خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ قَالُوا لَوْ شَاء رَبُّنَا لَأَنزَلَ مَلَائِكَة فَإِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ {14} فَأَمَّا عَادٌ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَقَالُوا مَنْ أَشَدُّ مِنَّا قُوَّةً أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُمْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ {15} فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا صَرْصَرًا فِي أَيَّامٍ نَّحِسَاتٍ لِّنُذِيقَهُم عَذَابَ الْخِزْيِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَخْزَى وَهُمْ لَا يُنصَرُونَ }[سورة فصلت:13ـ16].[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]قوم ثمود 


آثار مدائن صالح عليه السلام

كان قوم ثمود يسكنون الحِجر- منطقة الآثار المسماة الآن مدائن صالح وقد ظهروا بعد قوم عاد، ومنحهم الله عزّ وجلّ الأرض يتخذون من سهولها قصوراً، وينحتون من جبالها بيوتاً، إلا أنهم لم يشكروا الله المنعم عليهم بل عبدوا الأوثان من دونه، فأرسل الله عزّ وجلّ إليهم النبي صالحاً  عليه السلام  يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله وحده فآمن به المستضعفون منهم وكفر به المستكبرون، وهمّوا بقتل صالح  عليه السلام  وأهله لكن الله عزّ وجلّ سلّمه من كيدهم وعاقبهم الله عز و جل بالصيحة قال تعالي :  فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا صَالِحًا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنَّا وَمِنْ خِزْيِ يَوْمِئِذٍ ۗ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ الْقَوِيُّ الْعَزِيزُ (66) وَأَخَذَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا الصَّيْحَةُ فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دِيَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ (67) كَأَنْ لَمْ يَغْنَوْا فِيهَا ۗ أَلَا إِنَّ ثَمُودَ كَفَرُوا رَبَّهُمْ ۗ أَلَا بُعْدًا لِثَمُودَ (68) هود



تقع حجر ( مدائن صالح ) على بعد 22كم شمال شرق مدينة العلا الواقعة في شمال غربي المدينة المنورة وتبعد عنها 395 كم ، وتقع غرب مدينة حائل على بعد 411 كم . 
وتقع عند دائرة عرض 47ـ26 شمالاً ال، وخط طول 53ـ37 شرقاً ويطلق الحجر على هذا المكان منذ اقدم العصور ويستمد الحجر شهرته التاريخية من موقعه على طريق التجارة القديم الذي يربط جنوب شبه الجزيرة العربية والشام .
ومن اصحابه المعروفين بقوم ثمود الذي جاء القرآن بذكرهم بأنهم رفضوا دعوة نبي الله صالح وعقرهم الناقة التي أرسلها الله لهم آية 



[/frame]*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أخي الحبيب
معتز فطين
لي الشرف أن أكن أول من يطرق باب موضوعك المميز بشكر عميق عما ستتيحه لنا هنا.
الحق اني فوجئت حين وجدت ما تعتز الحديث عنه .. فهو يحتاج لمئات الصفحات!
ستجدني متابع بشوق دائماً ومشجعاً على الاستمرار ومناقشاً ومستفسراً.
هنالك أجزاء أظننا سنقف عندها ونتناقش فيها كثيراً وبعمق أكبر .. أهمها الفتنة الكبرى وقيام بنو أمية ونهايتهم وقيام بنو العباس عليهم.
لي عودة بعد قراءة ما كتب ومناقشته.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخي الحبيب
> معتز فطين
> لي الشرف أن أكن أول من يطرق باب موضوعك المميز بشكر عميق عما ستتيحه لنا هنا.
> الحق اني فوجئت حين وجدت ما تعتز الحديث عنه .. فهو يحتاج لمئات الصفحات!
> ستجدني متابع بشوق دائماً ومشجعاً على الاستمرار ومناقشاً ومستفسراً.
> هنالك أجزاء أظننا سنقف عندها ونتناقش فيها كثيراً وبعمق أكبر .. أهمها الفتنة الكبرى وقيام بنو أمية ونهايتهم وقيام بنو العباس عليهم.
> لي عودة بعد قراءة ما كتب ومناقشته.


*اهلا باخي الحبيب رامي
سعيد بمرورك الجميل
اعلم ان هناك صولات و جولات سوف نخوضها منها كما ذكرت الفتنة الكبري و مقتل عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه و موقعة الجمل و صفين و تنازل حفيد رسولنا الكريم عن الخلافة و الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي و ابو مسلم الخرساني و هارون الرشيد
نعم اخي هناك مئات من النقاط التي سوف نخوض فيها حتي نجلو حقيقتها 
و الله مستعان
تقبل تقديري و احترمي الدائمين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]أصحاب الأيكة 

سموا أصحاب الأيكة ، لأنهم أصحاب رياض  وشجر كثيف مثمر ولأنهم عبدوا
شجرة ضخمة معمرة بجوار بلدهم، وسكن أصحاب الأيكة )مَدْين وكانوا يعبدون مع الله آلهة أخرى
ويقطعون الطريق، ويُطَفِّفُون الكيل والميزان في البيع والشراء فبعث الله عزّ وجلّ إليهم النبي شعيباً 
عليه السلام  ، فاستجاب لدعوته فريق منهم وحاربه الباقون، فدعا ربه أن ينزل بهم سوء العذاب
فاستجاب الله عزّ وجل دعاءه، وعاقبهم الله عزّ وجل بالرجفة قال تعالى : وَإِلَىٰ مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْبًا فَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَارْجُوا الْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ (36) فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ (37)العنكبوت[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

[frame="11 80"]*الاشكالية الثانية 
هل اهل مدين هم اصحاب الايكة؟؟
 كما هو متعارف عليه الان
دعونا نرجيء الرد للبحث الذي سوف اعرضه عليكم في المداخلة التالية*[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="11 80"]الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين. وبعد ،
قال ابن كثير: (كان أهل ”مدين“ كفاراً يقطعون السبيل، ويخيفون المارة، ويعبدون الأيكة، وهي شجرة من الأيك حولها غيظة ملتفة بها، وكانوا من أسوأ الناس معاملة؛ يبخسون المكيال والميزان، ويطففون فيهما؛ يأخذون بالزائد ويدفعون بالناقص، فبعث الله فيهم رجلاً منهم وهو رسول الله شعيب عليه السلام ، فدعاهم إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، ونهاهم عن تعاطي هذه الأفاعيل القبيحة من بخس الناس أشياءهم وإخافتهم لهم في سبلهم وطرقاتهم، فآمن به بعضهم، وكفر أكثرهم، حتى أحل الله بهم البأس الشديد، وهو الولي الحميد) 
وورد ذكر شعيب عليه السلام وقومه في سور ”الأعراف وهود والحجر والشعراء والعنكبوت وص وق“.
وقد ورد في سورتي ”الأعراف وهود والعنكبوت“ أن شعيباً عليه السلام أرسل إلى ”مدين“ كما قال تعالى: ﴿وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيباً...﴾ [الأعراف/85، وهود/84 والعنكبوت/36]، وورد في سورة ”الشعراء“ أنه أرسل إلى ”أصحاب الأيكة“ كما قال تعالى: ﴿كذب أصحاب الأيكة المرسلين . إذ قال لهم شعيب ألا تتقون﴾ [الشعراء/176-177]، أما في سور ”الحجر/78 وص/13 وق/14“ فذكر أصحاب الأيكة على سبيل الإشارة دون ذكر رسولهم شعيب عليه السلام فهل شعيب عليه السلام أرسل إلى قومه ”مدين“ وهم يوصفون بأنهم ”أصحاب الأيكة“ ؟ أو أنه أرسل إلى قومين: قومه ”مدين“ و”أصحاب الأيكة“ وهم مجاورون لهم

اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة على قولين:

القول الأول: يرى أن ”أصحاب الأيكة“ ليسوا ”مدين“ وشعيب عليه السلام أرسل إليهما، ويروى عن قتادة، وعن جابر بن زيد ووَصف ”أصحاب الأيكة“ بأنهم أهل البادية، وذهب إليه ابن عطية واستظهره ابن عاشور

وعمدتهم في ذلك ما يلي:

أولاً: ما أخرجه ابن مردويه وابن عساكر [في ترجمة شعيب عليه السلام، وينظر: مختصر تاريخ دمشق لابن منظور10/309] عن عبد الله بن عمرو عليه السلام قال: قال رسول الله عليه السلام: «إن قوم ”مدين“ و”أصحاب الأيكة“ أمتان، بعث الله إليهما شعيباً النبي عليه السلام
ثانياً: أن الله  لما ذكر مدين جعل شعيباً أخاهم؛ لأنه منهم، فقال: ﴿وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيباً...﴾ [الأعراف/85، وهود/84 والعنكبوت/36]، ولما ذكر أصحاب الأيكة لم ينسبه إليهم فقال: ﴿كذب أصحاب الأيكة المرسلين . إذ قال لهم شعيب ألا تتقون﴾ [الشعراء/176-177]، ولم يقل: إذ قال لهم أخوهم شعيب؛ لأنه ليس منهم، وإن كان أرسل إليهم
ثالثاً: قال ابن عاشور: (ومما يرجح ذلك قوله تعالى في سورة الحجر: ﴿وإن كان أصحاب الأيكة لظالمين . فانتقمنا منهم وإنهما لبإمام مبين﴾ [الحجر:] فجعل ضميرهم مثنى باعتبار أنهم مجموع قبيلتين: مدين وأصحاب ليكة) 
رابعاً: اختلاف العذاب بين ”مدين“ و”أصحاب الأيكة“ فقد أخبر الله عن ”مدين“ بأنه أهلكهم بالصيحة، كما في سورة هود، وأخبر عن ”أصحاب الأيكة“ بأنه أهلكهم بعذاب يوم الظلة، قال ابن كثير: (روى إسحاق بن بشر الكاهلي -وهو ضعيف-: حدثني ابن السدي عن أبيه، وزكريا بن عمر عن خَصيف عن عكرمة قالا: ما بعث الله نبياً مرتين إلا شعيباً، مرة إلى مدين فأخذهم الله بالصيحة، ومرة إلى أصحاب الأيكة فأخذهم الله بعذاب يوم الظلة)( ).
القول الثاني: يرى أن ”أصحاب الأيكة“ هم ”مدين“، وهو المروي عن ابن عباس ، وفي تفسير ابن كثير: (وقال غير جويبر: ”أصحاب الأيكة“ و”مدين“ هما واحد) 
وهو قول الجمهور، وذهب إليه ابن جرير، وانتصر له ابن كثير، والقاسمي، وهو قول السعدي، ويميل إليه سيد قطب

ورُدَّ على استدلال القول الأول بما يلي:

أما الحديث المروي في القول الأول فقد قال ابن كثير: (وهذا غريب، وفي رفعه نظر، والأشبه أن يكون موقوفاً)( )، وقال في موطن آخر: (وفي رجاله من تكلم فيه)  وضعفه الشنقيطي وأما نسبة الأخوة إلى ”مدين“ دون ”أصحاب الأيكة“ فلا يستقيم الدليل بمجرده؛ لأنه توجيه احتمالي، وقد ذكر توجيه غيره قد يكون أحسن منه، وأكثر تلاؤماً مع سياقات قصة شعيب ، وهو أنه لم يقل في سورة الشعراء: أخوهم شعيب؛ لأنهم نسبوا إلى عبادة الأيكة، وهي شجرة، وقيل: شجر ملتف كالغيظة، كانوا يعبدونها، فلا يناسب ذكر الأخوة ههنا، ولما نسبهم إلى القبيلة ساغ ذكر شعيب بأنه أخوهم
وأما قول ابن عاشور في تفسير آية الحجر فيخالفه غيره في توجيه ضمير التثنية، فقيل: إن الضمير يعود على أصحاب الأيكة وقوم لوط، وهو قول الأكثر، ويعضده سياق الآيات. وقيل: المراد بالضمير: لوط وشعيب، ولو كان متقرراً اختلاف ”مدين“ عن ”أصحاب الأيكة“ لاحتمل توجيه الضمير بهما، فكيف وهو لم يتقرر. ولو قيل بما قال به ابن عاشور فإنه يدل على أن التعبير بأحدهما يدل على الآخر ضمناً، ولا تخصيص لأحدهما دون الآخر.
وأما اختلاف العذاب فلا يقوم به دليل لأن الله ذكر عن ”مدين“ عذابين؛ ففي سورة الأعراف/91 ذكر الرجفة، فقال : ﴿فأخذتهم الرجفة فأصبحوا في دارهم جاثمين﴾، وفي سورة هود/94 ذكر الصيحة، فقال : ﴿وأخذت الذين ظلموا الصيحة فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين﴾، فهل أرسل الله شعيباً إلى أمتين كل واحدة منهما تسمى ”مدين“، ويكون شعيب قد أرسل إلى ثلاث أمم بسبب ما ورد من اختلاف عذابهم ؟. وقد ذكر ابن الجوزي عن محمد بن كعب القرظي قال: (عذب أهل”مدين“ بثلاثة أصناف من العذاب: أخذتهم رجفة في ديارهم، حتى خافوا أن تسقط عليهم، فخرجوا منها، فأصابهم حر شديد، فبعث الله الظلة، فتنادوا: هلم إلى الظل ، فدخلوا جميعاً في الظلة، فصيح بهم صيحة واحدة، فماتوا كلهم) 
وبين ابن كثير أن تنوع العذاب لا يدل على اختلاف الأمم، وإنما ذكر الله في كل سياق ما يناسبه من العذاب الذي حل بهم، فقال: (وقد ذكر الله تعالى صفة إهلاكهم في ثلاثة مواطن، كل موطن بصفة تناسب ذلك السياق، ففي الأعراف ذكر أنهم أخذتهم الرجفة فأصبحوا في دارهم جاثمين؛ وذلك لأنهم قالوا: ﴿لنخرجنك يا شعيب والذين آمنوا معك من قريتنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا﴾ فأرجفوا نبي الله ومن اتبعه، فأخذتهم الرجفة، وفي سورة هود قال: ﴿فأخذتهم الصيحة﴾ ؛ وذلك لأنهم استهزءوا بنبي الله في قولهم: ﴿أصلاتك تأمرك أن نترك ما يعبد آباؤنا أو أن نفعل في أموالنا ما نشاء إنك لأنت الحليم الرشيد﴾ قالوا ذلك على سبيل التهكم والازدراء فناسب أن تأتيهم صيحة تسكتهم، فقال: ﴿فأخذتهم الصيحة﴾ الآية، وههنا -أي سورة الشعراء- قالوا: ﴿فأسقط علينا كسفا من السماء﴾ الآية على وجه التعنت والعناد، فناسب أن يحق عليهم ما استبعدوا وقوعه ﴿فأخذهم عذاب يوم الظلة إنه كان عذاب يوم عظيم﴾ ) 
ومما يقوي أنهما أمة واحدة أن الله ذكر عن ”أصحاب الأيكة“ من المذمة ما ذكره عن ”مدين“ من نقص المكاييل والموازين وبخس الناس أشياءهم والإفساد في الأرض، ولم يذكر في الآيات ما يميز أحدهما عن الأخرى في الدعوة
ومما يقوي أيضاً ما قاله ابن عطية في آية الشعراء: (قال النقاش: في مصحف ابن مسعود وأبي حفصة: إذ قال لهم أخوهم شعيب) 
والله أعلم بمراده في كتابه، وأسأله السداد والتوفيق، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.

إعداد : يوسف بن عبد الله العليوي[/frame]*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

نعم ذلك ما أعرفه .. أعرف أن العرب عاربة ومستعربة .. أما العاربة فأغلبهم أبيد ولم يبق منهم الا أهل اليمن هم أصل العرب واليهم يرجع كل أصل عربي خالص.
وأما المستعربة فهم من غيروا ألسنتهم وسكنوا المنطقة .. سكنها اسماعيل عليه السلام مع أمه السيدة هاجر واختلط بأهل المنطقة فتغير لسانه وصار يرجع اليه العرب المستعربة.
هكذا كان ابراهيم عليه السلام فارسياً كما يقول المؤرخين تزوج من مصرية وأنجب اسماعيل ليكن جداً لبطن جديدة من بطون العرب .. هم المستعربيين.
اشكالية الأراضي والفتوح الاسلامية أو العربية أو أحقية العرب في هذه الأراضي هي اشكالية لا تحل برأيي ولن ينتهي فيها المجادل لنتيجة.
لو قال قائل أن الشام وشمال افرقيا سكنها العرب قبل الفراعنة والفينقيين والبابليين والبربر في محاولة لاضفاء شرعية على فتوح الاسلام لسخرت منه .. ثم اننا لا نحتاج لشرعية في قضية مثل هذه القضية .. يكفينا شرح باب الجهاد وشروطه وأسبابه في الاسلام مع التمثيل بمواقف هذا الدين وفتوحه.
ولو قال قائل أن شمال افرقيا للبربر والعراق للبابليين لسخرت منه هو الأخر .. من فينا يستطع استدعاء أول حضارة أو أول قبيلة سكنت منطقة ما أو أول امبراطورية أسسها جماعة ما؟
انما هي استنباطات واستنتاجات يتناهى اليها العقل بما متاح لديه من معارف.
مصريون وفينقيون وأراميون وعموريون وأشوريون ويهود وبابليون وكلدانيون وفرس وسومريون وحيثيون واغريق .. هل أولئك هم شعوب العالم القديم الذين نعرفهم؟
ومن يجزم أن أولئك وحدهم أول من سكنوا العالم وأسسوا فيه حضارات؟
تميل أغلب الدراسات الى أن المصريون أول من أسسوا حضارة ما لبثت أن انتقلت الى ما بين النهرين لتكن ثاني محطات الحضارة في التاريخ الانساني ورغم ذلك فكل فترة وأخرى نطالع أبحاث مفادها وجود حضارات قديمة سبقت الفرعونية نفسها .. أليس ذلك كفيلاً بهدم الترتيب الهرمي الذي نصر على وضعه؟
أما مسألة أحقية قوم في أرض هذه فأحييك على الالتفات اليها والبحث فيها أخي الحبيب عبر مقال رائع لمجلة جسور الثقافية أتحته لنا ولنا معه وقفة.
الجنس الهندي الأوربي أو الفارسي كما نعرفه نحن لم يكن موطنهم الأول في ايران أو العراق كما يتخيل البعض بل أساسهم أوربا الوسطى .. وهم من أوائل من سكن أوربا! .. فمن له الحق اليوم في أوربا؟!
اليهود يطالبوا باسرائيل كون الرب وعدهم بها وكونهم سكنوها .. ويهود اليوم أصلهم مملكة الخزر في أوربا بين بحري قزوين والبحر الميت كما اثبتت الدراسات لا الأصل السامي الذي سكن المنطقة بعد موسى .. وحتى لو افترضنا جدلاً أنهم نفس السلالة وأن الأرض أرضهم .. ألم يسقط حقهم فيها بالتقادم؟
أيبريا سكناها 800 عام وسقط حقنا فيها اليوم!
ثم انه وبغض النظر عن ذلك كله فقد سكن العرب المنطقة قبل اليهود .. فهل أراضي فلسطين من حقهم أم من حق قبائل العرب الأولى أم من حق طرف ثالث لا نعرف عنه شئ؟!
نحن الأن نمثل عالم متقدم ومتحضر ورغم ذلك شاهدنا بوش يستغرب استمرار العرب في الحديث عن فلسطين التاريخية .. اذن الحقوق تسقط بالتقادم وأن العالم لا يعترف الا بالأمر الواقع أياً كان هذا الأمر.
علينا أن نعي ذلك.
مستمتع بالمتابعة معك  :Biggrin: 
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

ابن طيبة\ أ. معتز..
موضوع جميل وفكرته رائعة.. تسلم أفكارك  :y: 
فدائماااااا أهتم بما يكتب عن التاريخ ويزداد أهتمامى إذا كان عن الإسلام..... فهذا أروع ما يكتب... :f: 
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة للموضوع القيم أن شاء الله  :M (32):

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أخي الحبيب.
أنتظر بشوق اطلالتك فلا تتأخر علينا.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> نعم ذلك ما أعرفه .. أعرف أن العرب عاربة ومستعربة .. أما العاربة فأغلبهم أبيد ولم يبق منهم الا أهل اليمن هم أصل العرب واليهم يرجع كل أصل عربي خالص.
> وأما المستعربة فهم من غيروا ألسنتهم وسكنوا المنطقة .. سكنها اسماعيل عليه السلام مع أمه السيدة هاجر واختلط بأهل المنطقة فتغير لسانه وصار يرجع اليه العرب المستعربة.
> هكذا كان ابراهيم عليه السلام فارسياً كما يقول المؤرخين تزوج من مصرية وأنجب اسماعيل ليكن جداً لبطن جديدة من بطون العرب .. هم المستعربيين.
> اشكالية الأراضي والفتوح الاسلامية أو العربية أو أحقية العرب في هذه الأراضي هي اشكالية لا تحل برأيي ولن ينتهي فيها المجادل لنتيجة.
> لو قال قائل أن الشام وشمال افرقيا سكنها العرب قبل الفراعنة والفينقيين والبابليين والبربر في محاولة لاضفاء شرعية على فتوح الاسلام لسخرت منه .. ثم اننا لا نحتاج لشرعية في قضية مثل هذه القضية .. يكفينا شرح باب الجهاد وشروطه وأسبابه في الاسلام مع التمثيل بمواقف هذا الدين وفتوحه.
> ولو قال قائل أن شمال افرقيا للبربر والعراق للبابليين لسخرت منه هو الأخر .. من فينا يستطع استدعاء أول حضارة أو أول قبيلة سكنت منطقة ما أو أول امبراطورية أسسها جماعة ما؟
> انما هي استنباطات واستنتاجات يتناهى اليها العقل بما متاح لديه من معارف.
> مصريون وفينقيون وأراميون وعموريون وأشوريون ويهود وبابليون وكلدانيون وفرس وسومريون وحيثيون واغريق .. هل أولئك هم شعوب العالم القديم الذين نعرفهم؟
> ومن يجزم أن أولئك وحدهم أول من سكنوا العالم وأسسوا فيه حضارات؟
> ...


*بارك الله فيك ابن رشد
وجهة نظر تستحق الاحترام
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ابن طيبة\ أ. معتز..
> موضوع جميل وفكرته رائعة.. تسلم أفكارك 
> فدائماااااا أهتم بما يكتب عن التاريخ ويزداد أهتمامى إذا كان عن الإسلام..... فهذا أروع ما يكتب...
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة للموضوع القيم أن شاء الله


*شكرا سوما علي مرورك الجميل
انشاء الله نستكمل الحلقات و تجدي فيها ما يفيدك
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخي الحبيب.
> أنتظر بشوق اطلالتك فلا تتأخر علينا.


*ان شاء الله لن اتاخر
في حفظ الله*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]



كما عهدناك أخي الغالي .. معتز

تنتقي موضوعاتك ..
وتحرص على إفادة من يهتم بالمعرفة التاريخية

والاهم هو حرصك على اثبات المصدر الخاص بالمعلومة او توثيقها
فتاريخنا ليس في حاجة الى ادعاءات . أو أمور غير موثقة
فينا مايكفينا ..  :notme: 

بارك الله فيك .. وأعانك على استكمال ما بدأته
وستجدني من المتابعين الدائمين ؟,, بقدر حبى
وشغفي لمعرفة كثير من الامور الغائبة عني
وقد ذكرتها مع الاخ  ابن رشد 
عن الفترة ما بعد وفاة الرسول مرورا بالفتنة الكبرى
وقيام الدولة الاموية وحتى قيام الدولة العباسية

فتلك الفترة - وكما تعرف - يمتلئني شغف لمعرفتها أكثر
وسنتحاور فيها ونتناقش ان شاء الله ويدلى كلا  بدلوه
حتى نستيقن الامور

جزاك الله كل خير  :f: 

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

> [frame="2 70"]
> 
> 
> 
> كما عهدناك أخي الغالي .. معتز
> 
> تنتقي موضوعاتك ..
> وتحرص على إفادة من يهتم بالمعرفة التاريخية
> 
> ...


*شكرا اخي الفاضل حسن علي مرورك الجميل
و علي كلماتك الطيبة
و بمشيئة الله نستكمل ما بدأناه من عمل
وفقنا الله و اياكم الي ما يحبه و يرضاه
في حفظ الله

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]ثالثاً : العرب الباقية :

أقسامهم :
قسم المؤرخون العرب الباقية إلى: قحطانيين وعدنانيين.وأحياناً يسمون هذين القسمين : عرب الجنوب
وعرب الشمال ) 1( . والقحطانيون ينتسبون إلى جدهم قحطان، أما العدنانيون فينسبون إلى جدهم عدنان وهو من ذرية إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام.
أما القحطانيون ويسمون العرب العاربة لأنهم ( أصل العرب) ويعود نسبهم الى يعرب بن قحطان وهم اليمنيون المعروفون بعرب الجنوب. 
العدنانيون : ويسمون العرب المستعربة لأنهم وفدوا إلى الجزيرة العربية من البلاد المجاورة.... واختلطوا 
بأهلها فتعربوا وهم النزاريون والمعديون 

[frame="12 80"]راجع الاشكاليات التي اثيرت حول العرب العاربة و المستعربة في المداخلات السابقة[/frame]

عرب الجنوب ( القحطانيون ) (العرب العاربة )

(1) حمير : قضاعة، تنوخ، كلب، جهينة، عذره 
(2) كهلان : طى همدان، عامله، جذام ومنها لخم وكنده..
الازد ومنها ( الغساسنة وخزاعة ) والأوس والخزرج. 

عرب الشمال ( العدنانيون ) (العرب المستعربة )

(1) مضر : قيس عيلان ومنها ( هوزان، وسليم، وغطفان ومن غطفان : عبس وذبيان، وتميم، وهديل، 
كنانه ومنها (قريش) 
(2) ربيعة : أسد + وائل ومنها ( بكر، وتغلب ) ومن بكر بنو حنيفة. 
ويعود نسب قحطان إلى عابر بن شالخ بن أرفخشذ بن سام بن نوح عليه السلام وهو أبو بطون حمير وكهلان 
والتبابعة ملوك اليمن.. واللخميين ( ملوك الحيرة ) والغساسنة ملوك الشام ويعده أهل الانساب أول رجال الجيل 
الثاني من أجيال العرب العربة والمتعربة والمستعربة. [/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]و ناتي الي الفقرة التي خصصناها للدول التي قامت بجنوب جزيرة العرب و بشمالها و القاء نبذة مختصرة عنها 

اولا :-  دول جنوب الجزيرة العربية :



ومن أشهر الدول التي قامت على أرض اليمن : دولة معين، ودولة سبأ، ودولة حِميَر
و ترتكز دول جنوب الجزيرة العربية على الزراعة التي تشتهر بها ؛ لوجود التربة الخصبة والأمطار الغزيرة
في فصل الصيف  ويظهراهتمامهم بالزراعة في بناء السدود ومنها سد مأرب في عهد السبئيين. وانتعشت
فيها التجارة لموقعها الجغرافي الممتاز الذي جعلها ملتقى الطرق التجارية البرية والبحرية. 
كما اهتمت هذه الدول بالجانب العمراني فبنت المدن مثل مأرب وظفار، وأحاطتها بالأسوار والقلاع ،وأنشأت
القصور الفخمة مثل قصر غمدان وقصر بلقيس "ملكة سبأ "

ثانيا :- دول شمال الجزيرة العربية :



تمتد دول شمال الجزيرة العربية من العراق إلى سواحل البحر المتوسط. ولازدهار هذه المنطقة بالزراعة ووجود عدد من الأنهار ذات الضفاف الخصبة فيها سميت منطقة الهلال الخصيب.
وتحتل هذه المنطقة موقعاً جغرافياً مهماً، لذا قامت فيها وعلى أطرافها محطات تجارية تطوّر بعضها حتى أصبحت مراكز لدول عربية ذات كيانات خاصة. وأشهر تلك الدول : دولة الأنباط، ودولة تدمر، ودولة الغساسنة، ودولة المناذرة.


ثالثا :- دول بقية الجزيرة العربية :

تتكون من ثلاث مناطق :
الأولى : منطقة شرقي الجزيرة، وتتكون من عُمان والبحرين 
الثانية : منطقة نجد، وقامت فيها دولة كنْدة التي اتخذت من الفاو مركزاً لها.
الثالثة : منطقة الحجاز، وأكثر سكانه ينتمون إلى عدنان، لكن منهم فئات تنتسب إلى قحطان مثل الأوس والخزرج في المدينة، وجُرْهُم وخُزَاَعة في مكة، وكانوا بادية وحاضرة، والحاضرة كانوا مستقرين في بلدان أهمها :
1-  مكة : ومن أشهر زعمائها : قصي بن كلاب الذي وحّد قريشاً، وسيطر على مقاليد الأمور في مكة، وهاشم بن عبد مناف، وعبدالمطلب بن هاشم.
وبقيت مكة على هذا الحال بأيدي قريش ، وكانوا يعبدون الأوثان ، وقلة منهم كانوا متمسكين بالحنيفية حتى
جاءت بعثة النبي  صلى اله عليه وسلم  وأظهر الله الإسلام فيها على يده.
2- يثرب : التي أصبحت تُسمّى المدينة بعد هجرة النبي  صلى اله عليه وسلم  إليها، وكان أول من سكنها العرب العماليق ، ثم نزح إليها اليهود، وبعد انهيار سد مأرب قدم إليها عرب الأوس والخزرج من اليمن، ولما رأى اليهود أن قوة الأوس والخزرج بدأت تزداد زرعوا بينهم الفتنة والحرب  كعادتهم  ولم تنته آثار تلك الحروب إلا عندما دخلوا في الإسلام.[/frame]*

----------


## fishawy

الأستاذ الفاضل ابن طيبة
جهدك في جمع المادة التاريخية لا يختلف عليه أحد, وتقبلك للجميع الآراء هو مما يحمد لك, فدعني أشكر لك جهدك, وأدعو لك بالبركة في الوقت, حتى تتحفنا بالكثير من أبحاثك.
وبالطبع حمد الجهد وشكر العمل لا يمنع من الأستفسار أو الإختلاف في الرأي والرؤية.

لهذا أريد أن أعلق وأستفسر عن عدة أشياء, ودعني أبدأها بنقل أجعله قاعدة لكل بحث تاريخي, يقول شيخ العربية الأستاذ محمود شاكر :
(يعتمد مؤرخ كل أمة على دعامتين, فإحدى الدعامتين هي دعامة الرواية والأخرى هي دعامة العقل, والرواية هي مادة التاريخ الذي لا يمكن أن يسمى تاريخاً إلا باجتماعها وحشدها, والعقل هو المصنع الذي تنقى فيه هذه المادة وتجلى ويؤلف بين المتقارب ويفرق بين المتباين من أجزائها وعناصرها, فإذا اعتمد المؤرخ على الرواية دون العقل كان ما يكتبه تاريخاً إلا أنه تاريخ أعرج, فإذا اعتمد على العقل دون الرواية لم يكن ما يكتبه تاريخاً, فإذا اعتمد على العقل وقليل من الرواية كان ما يكتبه نوعاً من الكلام لا يسمى تاريخاً بل يسمى أوهاماً في التاريخ, ولا يخرج التاريخ الصحيح إلا من مصانع العقل القوي المشرق الذي اجتمعت له المادة التاريخية المحشودة المصححة ولا أظن أن مؤرخاً مهما بلغ من قوة العقل وإشراقه يستطيع أن يولد لك من بعض الروايات المنسوبة إلى التاريخ تاريخ أمة قد ملأت الأرض علماً وحضارة وأدباً. هذا...فإذا اعتمد المؤرخ على الهوى دون العقل مع قلة الرواية وضعفها وتهالكها فكيف يكون تاريخه)
ذاك كان قول الشيخ محمود شاكر رحمه الله, وما آخذه على بحثكم – حفظك الله- هو عدم ذكر أي أدلة على ما تسردونه من أحداث, مما يسبب إرهاقاً للمتتبع لكتاباتكم في البحث عن أصل ما تذكرونه.
في تقسيمكم للعرب إلى عاربة ومستعربة ومستعجمة نقلاً عن ابن خلدون قلتم (ربما اتكأ على حديث شريف يحدد أن كل من يتحدث بالعربية فهو عربي) وهذا الرأي سواء كان رأي ابن خلدون أو غيره هو رأي مرجوح, لأنه اعتمد على حديث أفضل أحواله هي الإرسال والغرابة , بل أنه يتردد بين الضعف والضعف جداً. إذن فلا يمكننا بناء رأي أو تقسيم جنس من الإجناس بالإعتماد على رواية ضعيفة لم تصح. 
ثم إن أحوال أمة الأسلام في قرونها المتعاقبة تنفي ذلك التقسيم – وأنا لا أتحدث عن عصرنا هذا الذي اضطربت فيه المفاهيم – فهذا الإمام البخاري جامع الصحيح لم يقل أحد أنه عربي على الرغم من تكلمه العربية بل تمكنه من العربية بل ظلت نسبته إلى غير العرب قائمة حتى يومنا هذا, ولقد ضربت بالإمام البخاري مثلاً على الرغم من وجود أئمة لللغة العربية من غير العرب ولم يدع لهم أحد هذا الزعم. هذه واحدة.

ثم إنك تفضلت مشكوراً مأجوراً بذكر أن قصي بن كلاب حينما حارب خزاعة لتولي مقاليد أمور مكة كان مستعيناً بالروم!!!!!

وهذا التوجه يزعجني جداً حين أقرأه, فكل ما قام به العرب أو المسلمون من أفعال كان بمساعدة الروم, وكل ما قدمه المسلمون من علوم أو فنون كانت نقلاً عن اليونان, وكل آداب العرب هي ترجمة عن أصولها اليونانية أو الأفرنجية!!!!!!!!!

هذا التوجه نراه اليوم في غالب ما يكتب من أبحاث وكأن الله قد حرم هذه الأمة من نعمة الفكر والعقل والإبتكار فصارت عالة على الأسياد الروم واليونان!!!!!!!!!!!!

ياسيدي كما اتفقنا أعلاه أن المؤرخ يجب أن تجتمع له (المادة التاريخية المحشودة المصححة) فلنر سوياً ما هي المادة التي اقتبس منها الكتاب وبعض الباحثين هذا الزعم, بأن الروم قد ساعدوا قصياً في استعادة مقاليد الأمور بمكة بإيعازهم للغساسنة الذين أوعزوا بدورهم لقبيلة عذرة بمساعدة قصي.

ذكر الدكتور جواد علي في المفصل هذا الزعم نقلاً عن ابن قتيبة في (المعارف) فقال : (وقد روى "ابن قتيبة" خبرًا مفاده: أن "قيصر" أعان "قصيًّا" على "خزاعة". وإذا صح هذا الخبر، فإن..........) عقب الدكتور جواد على الخبر بقوله (وإذا صح هذا الخبر) فهو كان في شك من صحة خبر كهذا, وعلى الرغم من شكه فإنه استرسل في الإستنتاجات بناء على خبر لم يصح عنده أو به على الأقل شك عنده, وكان الأولى أن يثبت الخبر أولاً ثم يبني استنتاجاته ولقد قالت العرب (أثبت العرش ثم انقش) ولعدم تأكد الدكتور جواد من الخبر فإنه صدر كل استنتاجاته بقوله (وقد يكون) ولما لم يجد ما يدعم افتراضاته هذه قال لعل قيصر أوعز إلى أحد قواده أن يمد قصياً ببعض المال ليساعده على تولي مقاليد أمور مكة .فهل يُكتب التاريخ بطريقة لعل , وقد يكون؟؟؟)

ودعنا نبحث سوياً عن أصل هذا الخبر, لم أجد فيما تحت يدي من كتب التاريخ من ذكر ذلك أو لمح لهذا الزعم سوى كلمة واحدة, نعم كلمة واحدة بلا سند ولا رواية ولا تثبت ولا نقل, التقطها الدكتور جواد وبنى عليها افتراضاته وقد يكوناته (إن صحت لغوياً هذه الكلمة) . 
يقول ابن قتيبة ( وابن قتيبة وحده دون سواه من العلماء) في المعارف (ثم سار قصي إلى مكة فحارب خزاعة بمن تبعه, وأعانه قيصر عليها, وصارت ولاية البيت له ولولده) فهل تصلح تلك العبارة شاهداً تاريخياً لإثبات حادثة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهي كما ترى مجرد كلام بلا سند, بل مجرد كلمة واحدة, وسأرفق لك صورة كلمات ابن قتيبة من المعارف.
أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة
هذا ما أحببت التعقيب به على الجزء الذي قرأته من الموسوعة فكما ذكرت لك من قبل أنني أضطر لطباعة ما أحب قراءته بخط كبير اصطحبه معي بأي مكان لقراءته مما يؤخرني كثيراً في التعقيب أو الرد , فأنا لم أتم قراءة الموسوعة بعد, ولك مني كل تقديري واحترامي لجهدك المبذول, ووقتك المقتطع, وحرصك على إفادة إخوانك .

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا بك استاذنا الجليل الفيشاوي طبعا الاختلاف في الراي و الرؤية لن يفسد للود قضية
في معرض حديثي عن العرب العاربة و العرب المستعربة قلت ان هناك اشكالية اثيرت حول هذه النقطة من التاريخ العربي و لقد جئت بمقال واحد من مقالات عدة تثير التساؤلات حول مشكلة تقسيم العرب الي عاربة و مستعربة و المقال وضعته في اطار بني اللون و كتبت اسفله انه عن مجلة جسور الثقافية 4/2005 و لم اقل انه رايي فانا ملتزم بالتقسيم المتعارف عليه للعرب بين عرب بائدة و عرب باقية و تقسيم العرب الباقية الي عرب عاربة و عرب مستعربة و لكني فضلت ان اثير ما قد يثيره هذا التقسيم من اشكاليات حتي يعلم القاريء ان هذا التقسيم ليس قدس الاقداس ممنوع الاقتراب منه و انما هو محل بحث و نقاش

في واحدة من مواضيعي في القاعة العامة موضوع اسمه التراث المسروق و فيه انقل عن كتاب بنفس العنوان ان الحضارات الغربية بكل ابهتها كانت قائمة علي حضارتنا العربية و ان سبب انتهاء عصور الظلمة في اروبا هو استعانتهم بعلوم العرب سواء في الاندلس او الشمال الافريقي او جزيرة العرب او الشام و العراق 

نعم استاذنا الجليل اتفق معك كل الاتفاق في وجوب ذكر المراجع التي استندت اليها عند سردي لاحداث تاريخنا الاسلامي و هو خطأ بمشيئة الله نتداركه فيما يلي من مداخلات
اشكر لسيادتكم حسن التنبيه 
و لا حرمنا من تواجد سيادتكم الذي نتعلم منه الكثير و الكثير
في حفظ الله*

----------


## fishawy

الأستاذ الفاضل ابن طيبة

لي على جزء (إن في السماء لخبراً نقطتين )
أولهما استفسار استفهامي وليس استنكاري.
وثانيهما اعتراض.

فالأول هو : لم أتبين أو لم أفهم ما تريد قوله هنا, هل تريد اثبات أن العرب كانت قبائل متناحرة لا يجمعها نظام أم تريد إثبات أنه كان لهم نظام ودولة لم يصلنا عنها شيئاً؟ 

فحين تثبت أن هناك من يسمى صرغون الأكادي وأنه أسس أول امبراطورية تاريخية شملت مصر!!!! ( وليتك كباحث في تاريخ مصر تكتب لنا مقالاً عن هذا الأكادي الذي احتل مصرلأنني لا علم عندي بهذا) ففي نفس الوقت تنفي ضمه للجزيرة العربية القاحلة التي لا يوجد بها أي عامل من عوامل الجذب لأي طامح.وأيضاً تنفي قيام كيان سياسي موحد وتصف ذلك بأنه طرح جدلي تعجيزي.
فأيهما تقصد ياسيدي؟

والثاني : اعتراضي على مقولة (يصعب التأكيد على أن القبائل العربية التي كانت تعيش في الجزيرة قبيل الإسلام، لم تكن سوى قبائل متناحرة) وعلى الرفض الكامل لموضوع الإعتماد على الشعر الجاهلي كمادة للتوثيق التاريخي. 
واتعجب من أنه على الرغم من عدم وجود أي دليل من آثار أو مخلفات يمكن الإستناد عليه فى قيام حضارة بتلك المنطقة من العالم , فلا يمكن (حتى اليوم) لأي باحث أن يدعي قيام حضارة بتلك المنطقة,إلا أنه يتم الرفض التام لدليل شارح مفصل شبه جامع لكل الأمور الحياتية لعرب تلك الفترة, يتم الرفض لدليل موثق يثبت عدم قيام كيان حضاري , دليل في أغلبه مروي بنفس طريقة النقل التي انتقلت بها لنا الأحاديث, ويمكن لأي باحث تخصص في اللغة ونال حظاً من دراسة علوم الحديث التثبت من صدق وصحة أغلب هذا الشعر. بشرط التخلي عن قولة مغرض من أمثال مرجليوث ومن تبعه في رفض الشعر الجاهلي كدليل لأن عليها ما عليها.
اتعجب من رفض دليل بين أيدينا شبه قاطع ثم نضع افتراضاً لا دليل عليه ويخالف ما عليه دليل ونبدأ في البحث عن أدلة تدعم ذاك الإفتراض تاركين ما هو بين أيدينا !!!!!!!!!!!!!


ولك مني خالص تقديري

----------


## fishawy

عفواً
مجرد تعديل بسيط
ماذا يريد صاحب المقال وليس الأخ ابن طيبة, فلقد وجه نظري أن هذا مقال منقول عن مجلة جسور الثقافة
فاعتذر

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الجليل اشرف الفيشاوي





لي على جزء (إن في السماء لخبراً نقطتين )
أولهما استفسار استفهامي وليس استنكاري.
وثانيهما اعتراض.


مرحبا بعودتكم و مرحبا باسئلتكم التنويرية 





فالأول هو : لم أتبين أو لم أفهم ما تريد قوله هنا, هل تريد اثبات أن العرب كانت قبائل متناحرة لا يجمعها نظام أم تريد إثبات أنه كان لهم نظام ودولة لم يصلنا عنها شيئاً؟ 
فحين تثبت أن هناك من يسمى صرغون الأكادي وأنه أسس أول امبراطورية تاريخية شملت مصر!!!! ( وليتك كباحث في تاريخ مصر تكتب لنا مقالاً عن هذا الأكادي الذي احتل مصرلأنني لا علم عندي بهذا) ففي نفس الوقت تنفي ضمه للجزيرة العربية القاحلة التي لا يوجد بها أي عامل من عوامل الجذب لأي طامح.وأيضاً تنفي قيام كيان سياسي موحد وتصف ذلك بأنه طرح جدلي تعجيزي.
فأيهما تقصد ياسيدي؟


استاذي الجليل كما عدلتم في مشاركتكم الاخيرة قبل مشاركتي هذه فانا لست الكاتب و لكن دعني سيادتكم اتناقش معكم في السؤالين الذي طرحتهما 
" صرغون الاكادي وصل إلى حكم الاكاديين فوسع رقعة ملكه حتى شملت بلاد سومر كلها (منطقة ما بين النهرين أو الهلال الخصيب) مؤسساً بذلك سلالة استمر حكمها أكثر من 100 سنة وامتد نفوذها من الهند إلى الحبشة شاملاً سورية، كما جعل صرغون من مدينة أكاد أو أكاد البابلية في شمال أرض سومر عاصمة له.
و الكاتب في مقالتنا المعنية قال و دعني اقتبس كلامه 




هي تلك التي أنشأها صرغون الأكادي في الألف الثاني ق. م، واشتملت على المساحة الممتدة من عيلام ( إقليم الأحواز ) إلى البحر الأبيض ومن شمال الجزيرة إلى وسط الأناضول.
			
		

فالاكاديين كما تفضلت سيادتكم بالقول لم يكن لهم اي امتتداد استعماري علي الاراضي المصرية و في قرائتي الاولية لمقالة مجلة جسور الثقافية لم اجد الكاتب قد قال ذلك و كان قصده بالبحر الابيض هي سواحل لبنان و سوريا و فلسطين اي السواحل الشرقية للبحر الابيض
اما عن موقف الكاتب نفسه من  أن العرب كانت قبائل متناحرة لا يجمعها نظام او أنه كان لهم نظام ودولة لم يصلنا عنها شيئاً؟ فان الكاتب نفسه يرد علينا اذ يقول 




غير أنه يصعب التأكيد على أن القبائل العربية التي كانت تعيش في الجزيرة قبيل الإسلام، لم تكن سوى قبائل متناحرة، إعتمادا على الشعر الجاهلي 


و يقول 



فإن الحديث عن عدم قيام كيان سياسي موحد لعرب ما قبل الإسلام والحالة هذه، لا يعدو كونه طرحا جدليا تعجيزيا سيصعب جدا تقبله من الناحية ( العلمية )، وسيصبح كالسؤال عن لماذا الشمس حمراء محرقة وليست زرقاء رومانسية هادئة ؟؟!!! 


فهو ايضا لم يجزم من اي انصار الفريقين هو لانه ليس تحت يديه ما يؤيد هذه او تلك من النظريتين الذي قام بطرحهما






والثاني : اعتراضي على مقولة (يصعب التأكيد على أن القبائل العربية التي كانت تعيش في الجزيرة قبيل الإسلام، لم تكن سوى قبائل متناحرة) وعلى الرفض الكامل لموضوع الإعتماد على الشعر الجاهلي كمادة للتوثيق التاريخي. 


و دعني استاذي استشف لما اتجه كاتب المقال الي هذا الاتجاه فهو يقول 



ناهيك عن أن تلك الرمال البكر لا تزال بعيدة عن معاول الآثاريين لأسباب ومحاذير " دينية " معروفة، سوف يصعب إزالتها اذا لم ترفدنا بعثات نفطية جديدة، أو رحلة فضائية أمريكية أخرى، بنتائج تشبه تلك التي أكدت أن " إرم ذات العماد " إنما ترقد تحت رمال الربع الخالي على ضفاف بحيرة عظيمة.


هي هي ذات الكلمات التي نطلقها عندما نجد ثغرة في تاريخنا الفرعوني مثلا فما زال ما تحت الارض مخبوئا اكثر بكثير مما فوقها ظاهرا للعيان

استاذي الجليل 
حقيقة استمتع باسئلة سيادتكم و ما تثيره من اشكاليات هي الاخري تستحق ان نلقي عليها الضوء حتي تنجلي لنا 
في حفظ الله و رعايته
لا حرمنا من تواجدكم المثمر بيننا*

----------


## ابن طيبة

[frame="4 80"]رابعاً : حياة العرب عامة قبيل الإسلام :

الحياة السياسية :
كانت الحروب المتواصلة هي الطابع السائد على حياة العرب قبل الإسلام، وذلك بغرض الثأر وفرض
السيطرة و القوة و التنافس على ما بين أيديهم أو ما يملكون من متاع وأموال وأنعام.

الحياة الاقتصادية :
تباينت الحالة الاقتصادية في المجتمع العربي ،فالرعي هو عماد الحياة الاقتصادية في البادية. أما في الحاضرة فتعتمد على الزراعة والتجارة خاصة في الأماكن الواقعة على الطرق التجارية. وكان في تلك الحواضر أسواق مشهورة يجتمع العرب فيها للبيع والشراء ولأغراض أخرى ، أشهرها سوق عكاظ قرب الطائف.

الحياة الاجتماعية :انعكست أحوال العرب السياسية والاقتصادية والدينية على حياتهم الاجتماعية. وكان المجتمع في الجزيرة العربية يتكون من بادية وحاضرة، وكانت الرابطة القبلية قوية لديهم.
وتحلى العرب بصفات حميدة مثل الوفاء بالعهد وحماية الجار وكانوا يقدرون من يتمسك بالفضائل ويتصف بمكارم الأخلاق، وكانوا يعشقون الحرية ولم يعرفوا الخضوع. ولكن وجدت عندهم أيضاً عادات سيئة مثل الأخذ بالثأر، وإثارة الحروب لأتفه الأسباب، وحرمان المرأة من الميراث.

الحياة الحضارية :
شملت حضارة العرب جوانب مختلفة، ففي مجال العمران تمثّلت حضارتهم فيما شيدوه من سدود وقصور
مثل سد مأرب وقصر غمدان في اليمن وقصور الحيرة في العراق والبتراء في الشام. وفي مجال المعارف اشتهروا بالقيافة وعلم الأنساب وعلم النجوم. كما برز فيهم خطباء وشعراء وحكماء بلغوا القمة مثل : أصحاب القصائد الطويلة التي تسمى بالمعلقات

الحياة الدينية :
كانت عبادة الأصنام والأوثان هي الديانة السائدة بين العرب في بعض فترات تاريخهم.ولأنها مخالفة للدين القيّم سميت فترتهم (الجاهلية) ومن أشهر معبوداتهم من دون الله : اللات والعزى ومناة  وكان هُبل من أعظم الأصنام فعبدته معظم القبائل.
وقد اعتنق بعض العرب اليهودية والنصرانية والمجوسية وعَبَدَ بعضهم الكواكب وبعض مظاهر الطبيعة مثل الرياح وغيرها، وبقي قليل منهم متمسك بالحنيفية دين إبراهيم عليه السلام، ويُسَمَّوْن بالحنفاء. وكانت الأمم الأخرى في هذا الجانب أسوء حالاً من العرب في ذلك الوقت.
وهكذا عاشت البشرية -قبل مبعث النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  في ظلام من الجاهلية، وسادت الوثنيات والخرافات والعصبيات والقبليات والطبقيات والمفاسد الاجتماعية، وقد عبر النبي  صلى اله عليه وسلم  عن هذه الحقيقة في قوله : «إن الله نظر إلى أهل الأرض فمقتهم ؛ عربهم وعجمهم إلا بقايا من أهل الكتاب 1 ولهذا الفساد والضياع الذي عاشه العالم في الجزيرة العربية وخارجها، أرسل الله سبحانه وتعالى محمداً  صلى اله عليه وسلم  للناس كافة لينقذهم من هذا الضياع والانحراف ويخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور.




_____________________________
1) رواه مسلم في صحيحه كتاب الجنة وصفة نعيمها وأهلها : والمراد بأهل الكتاب حينذاك المتمسكون بدينهم الحق من غير تحريف.
المراجع
1- هاشم يحيى الملاح ، الوسيط في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام
2- جواد العلي ، المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام
3- صابر عبدا لرحمن طعيمة ، الإسلام في العهد المدني والخصومات القديمة المتجددة[/frame]

----------


## زهرة الياسمينا

*موضوع اكثر من رائع سلمت يمناك اخى الكريم وانتظر المزيد للمتابعه والافاده واسمحلى قومت بطباعته لروعته فى الافاده والمعرفه واننى احب التاريخ جدااا*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

لا أستطيع إلا أن أقول : ما شاء الله !!!
علم وافر ، و ثقافة عميقة 
بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ معتز
و ما زلت سابحا فى بحار علمك ، لو أصل بعد إلى الشاطئ الأخير،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *موضوع اكثر من رائع سلمت يمناك اخى الكريم وانتظر المزيد للمتابعه والافاده واسمحلى قومت بطباعته لروعته فى الافاده والمعرفه واننى احب التاريخ جدااا*


اهلا *بك اختنا زهرة الياسمينا سعيد بتواجدك في الموضوع
و بمشيئة الله جاري تكملة الموضوع
تقبلي تحيتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لا أستطيع إلا أن أقول : ما شاء الله !!!
> علم وافر ، و ثقافة عميقة 
> بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ معتز
> و ما زلت سابحا فى بحار علمك ، لو أصل بعد إلى الشاطئ الأخير،،،
> مصطفى سلام


*استاذنا الجليل مصطفي سلام شرف صاحب الموضوع بتواجد سيادتكم الذي يعني له الكثير و الكثير
ما ذلنا نتعلم و ناخذ من بحر علم سيادتكم الوافر
لا حرمنا الله من تواجد سيادتكم الدائم بيننا
في حفظ الله و رعايته*

----------


## ابن طيبة

[frame="4 80"]*الجزء الثاني

عصر رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم
1- النبي قبل بعثته

اولا:  نسبه و اسرته:

*[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]فضل نسبه :

ينتمي نبينا محمد  صلى اله عليه وسلم  إلى أسرة عريقة النسب نبيلة الأخلاق، ونسبه  صلى الله عليه وسلم  من أطهر وأعلى أهل الأرض نسباً، وأشرفهم قوماً وقبيلة وأسرة، قال  صلى الله عليه وسلم  : "إن الله اصطفى كنانة من ولد إسماعيل، واصطفى قريشاً من كنانة، واصطفى من قريش بني هاشم، واصطفاني من بني هاشم 1

أسرته :

يلتقي نسب نبينا محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم  من جهة أبيه ، ونسبه من جهة أمه في " كلاب " (انظر شجرة نسب النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ).
ومن دلائل خصال أسرته النبيلة العالية ؛ ما قام به جده الرابع قصي بن كلاب من أعمال جليلة، وهي :
1- بناء دار الندوة2.  2- القيام بالسقاية3 والرفادة4. 3-الاهتمام بالحجابة5.
وبعد وفاة قصي بن كلاب قُسّمت هذه الأعمال بين أولاده ؛ فصارت رئاسة الندوة والحجابة واللواء6 لبني
عبد الدار ، وصارت السقاية والرفادة لبني عبد مناف. (انظر شجرة نسب النبي  صلى اله عليه وسلم ).
وقام جده الثاني هاشم بن عبدمناف بالسقاية والرفادة وسنّ لقريش رحلتي الشتاء والصيف.ثم قام جده الأول عبدالمطلب بما كان يقوم به أبوه هاشم، وكان يعاني كثيراً من المشقة في إحضار الماء لسقاية الحجاج حتى تمكن من إعادة حفر بئر زمزم بعد أن ظلت مطمورة عدة قرون. فأصبحت له المنزلة الرفيعة في مكة، وذاع
صيته بين القبائل العربية كلها.
وكان أهم حدث وقع زمن عبدالمطلب ؛ غزو أبرهة الحبشي لمكة ؛ كي يهدم الكعبة، وتسمى بحادثة الفيل، وقد ردَّ الله كيد أبرهة الحبشي، وزادت مكانة بيت الله الحرام في نفوس العرب كافة، وقوي مركز قريش لديهم بدرجة كبيرة.وكان لعبد المطلب عدد من الأبناء من بينهم؛ أبو طالب، والعباس، وحمزة، وعبدالله.

نلتقي في المداخلة التالية مع
 قصة حفر بئر زمزم
حادثة الفيل
بشيء من التفصيل

-----------------------------------------
(1) رواه مسلم في صحيحه، كتاب الفضائل، باب فضل نسب النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  .
(2) الندوة : دار بناها قصي بن كلاب ليجتمع فيها زعماء قريش برئاسته لبحث أمورهم العامة.المشرفه و كانت قريش لا تقضي امرا الا بها.
(3) السقاية:  هي القيام على تأمين المياه لحجاج بيت الله الحرام . 
(4) الرفادة : هي تأمين الطعام لحجاج بيت الله الحرام .
(5) الحجابة : هي خدمة الكعبةالمشرفة والإذن بدخولها والإحتفاظ بمفاتيحها . 
(6) اللواء : قيادة الحرب وحمل رايتها.[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]حادثة الفيل

عن سيرة ابن هشام صفحة 46 و ما بعدها

[ إحْدَاثُ الْكِنَانِيّ فِي الْقُلّيْس ، وَحَمْلَةُ أَبْرَهَةَ عَلَى الْكَعْبَةِ ] 
قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : فَخَرَجَ الْكِنَانِيّ حَتّى أَتَى الْقُلّيْس فَقَعَدَ فِيهَا - قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ يَعْنِي أَحْدَثَ فِيهَا - قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : ثُمّ خَرَجَ فَلَحِقَ بِأَرْضِهِ فَأُخْبِرَ بِذَلِكَ أَبْرَهَةُ فَقَالَ مَنْ صَنَعَ هَذَا ؟ فَقِيلَ لَهُ صَنَعَ هَذَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْعَرَبِ مِنْ أَهْلِ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ الّذِي تَحُجّ الْعَرَبُ إلَيْهِ بِمَكّةَ لَمّا سَمِعَ قَوْلَك : " أَصْرِفُ إلَيْهَا حَجّ الْعَرَبِ " غَضِبَ فَجَاءَ فَقَعَدَ فِيهَا ، أَيْ أَنّهَا لَيْسَتْ لِذَلِكَ بِأَهْلِ . فَغَضِبَ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ أَبْرَهَةُ وَحَلَفَ لَيَسِيرَن إلَى الْبَيْتِ حَتّى يَهْدِمَهُ ثُمّ أَمَرَ الْحَبَشَةَ فَتَهَيّأَتْ وَتَجَهّزَتْ ثُمّ سَارَ وَخَرَجَ مَعَهُ بِالْفِيلِ وَسَمِعَتْ بِذَلِكَ الْعَرَبُ ، فَأَعْظَمُوهُ وَفَظِعُوا بِهِ وَرَأَوْا جِهَادَهُ حَقّا عَلَيْهِمْ حِينَ سَمِعُوا بِأَنّهُ يُرِيدُ هَدْمَ الْكَعْبَةِ ، بَيْتِ اللّهِ الْحَرَامِ .

[ هَزِيمَةُ ذِي نَفْرٍ أَمَامَ أَبْرَهَةَ ] 
فَخَرَجَ إلَيْهِ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَشْرَافِ أَهْلِ الْيَمَنِ وَمُلُوكِهِمْ يُقَالُ لَهُ ذُو نَفْرٍ ، فَدَعَا قَوْمَهُ وَمَنْ أَجَابَهُ مِنْ سَائِرِ الْعَرَبِ إلَى حَرْبِ أَبْرَهَةَ وَجِهَادِهِ عَنْ بَيْتِ اللّهِ الْحَرَام ِ وَمَا يُرِيدُ مِنْ هَدْمِهِ وَإِخْرَابِهِ فَأَجَابَهُ إلَى ذَلِكَ مَنْ أَجَابَهُ ثُمّ عَرَضَ لَهُ فَقَاتَلَهُ فَهُزِمَ ذُو نَفْرٍ وَأَصْحَابُهُ وَأُخِذَ لَهُ ذُو نَفْرٍ فَأُتِيَ بِهِ أَسِيرًا ، فَلَمّا أَرَادَ قَتْلَهُ قَالَ لَهُ ذُو نَفْرٍ : أَيّهَا الْمَلِكُ لَا تَقْتُلْنِي فَإِنّهُ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ بَقَائِي مَعَك خَيْرًا لَك مِنْ قَتْلِي ، فَتَرَكَهُ مِنْ الْقَتْلِ وَحَبَسَهُ عِنْدَهُ فِي وَثَاقٍ وَكَانَ أَبْرَهَةُ رَجُلًا حَلِيمًا . 

[ مَا وَقَعَ بَيْنَ نُفَيْلٍ وَأَبْرَهَةَ ] 
ثُمّ مَضَى أَبْرَهَةُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ ذَلِكَ يُرِيدُ مَا خَرَجَ لَهُ حَتّى إذَا كَانَ بِأَرْضِ خَثْعَمَ عَرَضَ لَهُ نُفَيْلُ بْنُ حَبِيبٍ الْخَثْعَمِيّ فِي قَبيلَيْ خَثْعَمَ : شَهْرَانِ وَنَاهِسُ وَمَنْ تَبِعَهُ مِنْ قَبَائِلِ الْعَرَبِ ، فَقَاتَلَهُ فَهَزَمَهُ أَبْرَهَةُ وَأُخِذَ لَهُ نُفَيْلٌ أَسِيرًا فَأُتِيَ بِهِ فَلَمّا هَمّ بِقَتْلِهِ قَالَ لَهُ نُفَيْلٌ أَيّهَا الْمَلِكُ لَا تَقْتُلْنِي فَإِنّي دَلِيلُك بِأَرْضِ الْعَرَبِ ، وَهَاتَانِ يَدَايَ لَك عَلَى قبيلَيْ خَثْعَمَ : شَهْرَانِ وَنَاهِسُ بِالسّمْعِ وَالطّاعَةِ فَخَلّى سَبِيلَهُ . 

[ ابْنُ مُعَتّبٍ وَأَبْرَهَةُ ] 
وَخَرَجَ بِهِ مَعَهُ يَدُلّهُ حَتّى إذَا مَرّ بِالطّائِفِ خَرَجَ إلَيْهِ مَسْعُودُ بْنُ مُعَتّبِ بْنِ مَالِكِ بْنِ كَعْبِ بْنِ مَرْوِ بْنِ سَعْدِ بْنِ عَوْفِ بْنِ ثَقِيفٍ فِي رِجَالِ ثَقِيفٍ . 

[ نَسَبُ ثَقِيفٍ وَشِعْرُ ابْنِ أَبِي الصّلْتِ فِي ذَلِكَ ] 
وَاسْمُ ثَقِيفٍ : قَسِيّ بْنُ النّبِيت بْنِ مُنَبّهِ بْنِ مَنْصُورِ بْنِ يَقْدُمَ بْنِ أَفْصَى بْنِ دُعْمّى بْنِ إيَادِ ( بْنِ نِزَارِ ) بْنِ مَعَدّ بْنِ عَدْنَانَ . 

قَالَ أُمَيّةُ بْنُ أَبِي الصّلْتِ الثّقَفِيّ : 

قَوْمِي إيَادٌ لَوْ أَنّهُمْ أُمَمُ قَوْمِي إيَادٌ لَوْ أَنّهُمْ أُمَمُ                      أَوْ لَوْ أَقَامُوا فَتُهْزَلَ النّعَمُ 

قَوْمٌ لَهُمْ سَاحَةُ الْعِرَاقِ إذَا                                              سَارُوا جَمِيعًا وَالْقِطّ وَالْقَلَمُ 


وَقَالَ أُمَيّةُ بْنُ أَبِي الصّلْتِ أَيْضًا : 

فَإِمّا تَسْأَلِي عَنّي لُبَيْنَى             وَعَنْ نَسَبِي أُخَبّرْك اليَقينَا 

فَإِنّا للنّبيت أَبِي قَسِيّ                لَمَنْصُورُ بْنُ يَقْدُمَ الْأَقْدَمِينَا 

قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ : ثَقِيفٌ قَسِىّ بْنُ مُنَبّهِ بْنِ بَكْرِ بْنِ هَوَازِنَ بْنِ مَنْصُورِ بْنِ عِكْرِمَةَ بْنِ خَصَفَةَ بْنِ قَيْسِ بْنِ عَيْلَانَ بْنِ مُضَرَ بْنِ نِزَارِ بْنِ مَعَدّ بْنِ عَدْنَانَ . وَالْبَيْتَانِ الْأَوّلَانِ وَالْآخِرَانِ فِي قَصِيدَتَيْنِ لِأُمَيّةِ . 

[ اسْتِسْلَامُ أَهْلِ الطّائِفِ لِأَبْرَهَةَ ] 
قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : فَقَالُوا لَهُ أَيّهَا الْمَلِكُ إنّمَا نَحْنُ عَبِيدُك سَامِعُونَ لَك مُطِيعُونَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَنَا لَك خِلَافٌ . وَلَيْسَ بَيْتُنَا هَذَا الْبَيْتَ الّذِي تُرِيدُ - يَعْنُونَ اللّاتِي - إنّمَا تُرِيدُ الْبَيْتَ الّذِي بِمَكّةَ . وَنَحْنُ نَبْعَثُ مَعَك مَنْ يَدُلّك عَلَيْهِ فَتَجَاوَزَ عَنْهُمْ . ( اللّاتِي ) : وَاَللّاتِي : بَيْتٌ لَهُمْ بِالطّائِفِ كَانُوا يُعَظّمُونَهُ نَحْوَ تَعْظِيمِ الْكَعْبَةِ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ : أَنْشَدَنِي أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ النّحْوِيّ لِضِرَارِ بْنِ الْخَطّابِ الْفِهْرِيّ 

وَفَرّتْ ثَقِيفٌ إلَى لَاتِهَا             بِمُنْقَلَبِ الْخَائِبِ الْخَاسِرِ 
وَهَذَا الْبَيْتُ فِي أَبْيَاتٍ لَهُ . 

[ مَعُونَةُ أَبِي رِغَالٍ لِأَبْرَهَةَ وَمَوْتُهُ وَقَبْرُهُ ] 
قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : فَبَعَثُوا مَعَهُ أَبَا رِغَالٍ يَدُلّهُ عَلَى الطّرِيقِ إلَى مَكّةَ فَخَرَجَ أَبْرَهَةُ <48> وَمَعَهُ أَبُو رِغَالٍ حَتّى أَنْزَلَهُ الْمُغَمّسَ ; فَلَمّا أَنْزَلَهُ بِهِ مَاتَ أَبُو رِغَالٍ هُنَالِكَ فَرَجَمَتْ قَبْرَهُ الْعَرَبُ ، فَهُوَ الْقَبْرُ الّذِي يَرْجُمُ النّاسُ بِالْمُغَمّسِ . 

[ الْأَسْوَدُ وَاعْتِدَاؤُهُ عَلَى مَكّةَ ] 
فَلَمّا نَزَلَ أَبْرَهَةُ الْمُغَمّسَ . بَعَثَ رَجُلًا مِنْ الْحَبَشَةِ يُقَالُ لَهُ الْأَسْوَدُ بْنُ مَقْصُودٍ عَلَى خَيْلٍ لَهُ حَتّى انْتَهَى إلَى مَكّةَ ، فَسَاقَ إلَيْهِ أَمْوَالَ ( أَهْلِ ) تِهَامَةَ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ وَغَيْرِهِمْ وَأَصَابَ فِيهَا مِئَتَيْ بَعِيرٍ لِعَبْدِ الْمُطّلِبِ بْنِ هَاشِمٍ ، وَهُوَ يَوْمَئِذٍ كَبِيرُ قُرَيْشٍ وَسَيّدُهَا فَهَمّتْ قُرَيْشٌ وَكِنَانَةُ وَهُذَيْلٌ . وَمَنْ كَانَ بِذَلِكَ الْحَرَمِ ( مِنْ سَائِرِ النّاسِ ) بِقِتَالِهِ . ثُمّ عَرَفُوا أَنّهُمْ لَا طَاقَةَ لَهُمْ بِهِ فَتَرَكُوا ذَلِكَ . 

[ حُنَاطَة وَعَبْدُ الْمُطّلِبِ ] وَبَعَثَ أَبْرَهَةُ - حُنَاطَة الْحِمْيَرِيّ إلَى مَكّةَ ، وَقَالَ لَهُ سَلْ عَنْ سَيّدِ أَهْلِ هَذَا الْبَلَدِ وَشَرِيفِهَا ثُمّ قُلْ ( لَهُ ) : إنّ الْمَلِكَ يَقُولُ لَك : إنّي لَمْ آتِ لِحَرْبِكُمْ إنّمَا جِئْت لِهَدْمِ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَعْرِضُوا دُونَهُ بِحَرْبِ فَلَا حَاجَةَ لِي بِدِمَائِكُمْ فَإِنْ هُوَ لَمْ يُرِدْ حَرْبِي فَأْتِنِي بِهِ . فَلَمّا دَخَلَ حُنَاطَة مَكّةَ سَأَلَ عَنْ سَيّدِ قُرَيْشٍ وَشَرِيفِهَا فَقِيلَ لَهُ عَبْدُ الْمُطّلِبِ بْنُ هَاشِمِ ( بْنِ عَبْدِ مَنَافِ بْنِ قُصَيّ ) فَجَاءَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ مَا أَمَرَهُ بِهِ أَبْرَهَةُ فَقَالَ لَهُ عَبْدُ الْمُطّلِبِ : وَاَللّهِ مَا نُرِيدُ حَرْبَهُ وَمَا لَنَا بِذَلِكَ مِنْ طَاقَةٍ هَذَا بَيْتُ اللّهِ الْحَرَامُ وَبَيْتُ خَلِيلِهِ إبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَيْهِ السّلَامُ - أَوْ كَمَا قَالَ - فَإِنْ يَمْنَعْهُ مِنْهُ فَهُوَ بَيْتُهُ وَحَرَمُهُ . وَإِنْ يُخَلّ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهُ فَوَاَللّهِ مَا عِنْدَنَا دَفْعٌ  عَنْهُ فَقَالَ ( لَهُ ) حُنَاطَة : فَانْطَلِقْ مَعِي إلَيْهِ فَإِنّهُ قَدْ أَمَرَنِي أَنْ آتِيَهُ بِك . 
[ ذُو نَفْرٍ وَأُنَيْسٌ وَتَوَسّطُهُمَا لِعَبْدِ الْمُطّلِبِ لَدَى أَبْرَهَةَ ] 
فَانْطَلَقَ مَعَهُ عَبْدُ الْمُطّلِبِ ، وَمَعَهُ بَعْضُ بَنِيهِ حَتّى أَتَى الْعَسْكَرَ فَسَأَلَ عَنْ ذِي نَفْرٍ وَكَانَ لَهُ صَدِيقًا ، حَتّى دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ فِي مَحْبِسِهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ يَا ذَا نَفْرٍ هَلْ عِنْدَك مِنْ غَنَاءٍ فِيمَا نَزَلَ بِنَا ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ ذُو نَفْرٍ : وَمَا غَنَاءُ رَجُلٍ أَسِيرٍ بِيَدَيْ مَلِكٍ يَنْتَظِرُ أَنْ يَقْتُلَهُ غُدُوّا أَوْ عَشِيّا مَا عِنْدَنَا غَنَاءٌ فِي شَيْءٍ مِمّا نَزَلَ بِك إلّا أَنّ أُنَيْسًا سَائِسَ الْفِيلِ صَدِيقٌ لِي ، وَسَأُرْسِلُ إلَيْهِ فَأُوصِيهِ بِك ، وَأُعْظِمُ عَلَيْهِ حَقّك ، وَأَسْأَلُهُ أَنْ يَسْتَأْذِنَ لَك عَلَى الْمَلِكِ فَتُكَلّمُهُ بِمَا بَدَا لَك . وَيَشْفَعُ لَك عِنْدَهُ بِخَيْرِ إنْ قَدَرَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ حَسْبِي فَبَعَثَ ذُو نَفْرٍ إلَى أُنَيْسٍ فَقَالَ لَهُ إنّ عَبْدَ الْمُطّلِبِ سَيّدُ قُرَيْشٍ ، وَصَاحِبُ عِيرِ مَكّةَ ، يُطْعِمُ النّاسَ بِالسّهْلِ وَالْوُحُوشَ فِي رُءُوسِ الْجِبَالِ وَقَدْ أَصَابَ لَهُ الْمَلِكُ مِئَتَيْ بَعِيرٍ فَاسْتَأْذِنْ لَهُ عَلَيْهِ . وَانْفَعْهُ عِنْدَهُ بِمَا اسْتَطَعْت ; فَقَالَ أَفْعَلُ . 

فَكَلّمَ أُنَيْسٌ أَبْرَهَةَ فَقَالَ لَهُ أَيّهَا الْمَلِكُ هَذَا سَيّدُ قُرَيْشٍ بِبَابِك يَسْتَأْذِنُ عَلَيْك ، وَهُوَ صَاحِبُ عِيرِ مَكّةَ ، وَهُوَ يُطْعِمُ النّاسَ فِي السّهْلِ وَالْوُحُوشَ فِي رُءُوسِ الْجِبَالِ فَأْذَنْ لَهُ عَلَيْك ، فَيُكَلّمْك فِي حَاجَتِهِ ( وَأَحْسِنْ إلَيْهِ ) قَالَ فَأَذِنَ لَهُ أَبْرَهَةُ . 

[ عَبْدُ الْمُطّلِبِ وَحُنَاطَة وَخُوَيْلِد بَيْنَ يَدَيْ أَبْرَهَةَ ] 
قَالَ وَكَانَ عَبْدُ الْمُطّلِبِ أَوْسَمَ النّاسِ وَأَجْمَلَهُمْ وَأَعْظَمَهُمْ فَلَمّا رَآهُ أَبْرَهَةُ أَجَلّهُ وَأَعْظَمَهُ وَأَكْرَمَهُ عَنْ أَنْ يُجْلِسَهُ تَحْتَهُ وَكَرِهَ أَنْ تَرَاهُ الْحَبَشَةُ يَجْلِسُ مَعَهُ عَلَى سَرِيرِ مُلْكِهِ فَنَزَلَ أَبْرَهَةُ عَنْ سَرِيرِهِ فَجَلَسَ عَلَى بِسَاطِهِ وَأَجْلَسَهُ مَعَهُ عَلَيْهِ إلَى جَنْبِهِ ثُمّ قَالَ لِتَرْجُمَانِهِ قُلْ لَهُ حَاجَتُك ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَلِكَ التّرْجُمَانُ فَقَالَ حَاجَتِي أَنْ يَرُدّ عَلَيّ الْمَلِكُ مِئَتَيْ بَعِيرٍ أَصَابَهَا لِي ، فَلَمّا قَالَ لَهُ ذَلِكَ قَالَ أَبْرَهَةُ لِتَرْجُمَانِهِ <50> قُلْ لَهُ قَدْ كُنْتَ أَعْجَبْتَنِي حِينَ رَأَيْتُك ، ثُمّ قَدْ زَهِدْت فِيك حِين كَلّمْتنِي ، أَتُكَلّمُنِي فِي مِئَتَيْ بَعِيرٍ أَصَبْتُهَا لَك ، وَتَتْرُكُ بَيْتًا هُوَ دِينُك وَدِينُ آبَائِك قَدْ جِئْتُ أَهْدِمُهُ لَا تُكَلّمْنِي فِيهِ قَالَ لَهُ عَبْدُ الْمُطّلِبِ : إنّي أَنَا رَبّ الْإِبِلِ وَإِنّ لِلْبَيْتِ رَبّا سَيَمْنَعُهُ قَالَ مَا كَانَ لِيَمْتَنِعَ مِنّي ، قَالَ أَنْتَ وَذَاكَ . 

وَكَانَ فِيمَا يَزْعُمُ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ قَدْ ذَهَبَ مَعَ عَبْدِ الْمُطّلِبِ إلَى أَبْرَهَةَ حِينَ بَعَثَ إلَيْهِ حُنَاطَة ، يَعْمُرُ بْنُ نُفَاثَةَ بْنِ عَدِيّ بْنِ الدّئل بْنِ بَكْرِ بْنِ مَنَاةَ بْنِ كِنَانَةَ وَهُوَ يَوْمَئِذٍ سَيّدُ بَنِي بَكْرٍ وَخُوَيْلِد بْنُ وَاثِلَةَ الْهُذَلِيّ ، وَهُوَ يَوْمَئِذٍ سَيّدُ هُذَيْلٍ ; فَعَرَضُوا عَلَى أَبْرَهَةَ ثُلُثَ أَمْوَالِ تِهَامَةَ ، عَلَى أَنْ يَرْجِعَ عَنْهُمْ وَلَا يَهْدِمَ الْبَيْتَ فَأَبَى عَلَيْهِمْ . وَاَللّهُ أَعْلَمُ أَكَانَ ذَلِكَ أَمْ لَا . فَرَدّ أَبْرَهَةُ عَلَى عَبْدِ الْمُطّلِبِ الْإِبِلَ الّتِي أَصَابَ لَهُ . 

[ عَبْدُ الْمُطّلِبِ فِي الْكَعْبَةَ يَسْتَنْصِرُ بِاَللّهِ عَلَى رَدّ أَبْرَهَةَ ] 
فَلَمّا انْصَرَفُوا عَنْهُ انْصَرَفَ عَبْدُ الْمُطّلِبِ إلَى قُرَيْشٍ ، فَأَخْبَرَهُمْ الْخَبَرَ ، وَأَمَرَهُمْ بِالْخُرُوجِ مِنْ مَكّةَ ، وَالتّحَرّزِ فِي شَعَفِ الْجِبَالِ وَالشّعَابِ تَخَوّفًا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ مَعَرّةِ الْجَيْشِ ثُمّ قَامَ عَبْدُ الْمُطّلِبِ ، فَأَخَذَ بِحَلْقَةِ بَابِ الْكَعْبَةِ ، وَقَامَ مَعَهُ نَفَرٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ يَدْعُونَ اللّهَ ويستنصرونه عَلَى أَبْرَهَةَ وَجُنْدِهِ فَقَالَ عَبْدُ الْمُطّلِبِ وَهُوَ آخِذٌ بِحَلْقَةِ بَابِ الْكَعْبَةِ :
لَا هُمّ إنّ الْعَبْدَ يَمْنَعُ          رَحْلَهُ فَامْنَعْ حِلَالَكْ 

لَا يَغْلِبَنّ صَلِيبُهُمْ             وَمِحَالُهُمْ غَدْوًا مِحَالَكْ 

( زَادَ الْوَاقِدِيّ ) 

إنْ كُنْتَ تَارِكَهُمْ وَقِبْلَتَنَا        فَأَمْرٌ مَا بَدَا لَكْ 
قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ : هَذَا مَا صَحّ لَهُ مِنْهَا . [/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]نتابع
حادثة الفيل

( شِعْرٌ لِعِكْرِمَةَ فِي الدّعَاءِ عَلَى الْأَسْوَدِ بْنِ مَقْصُودٍ ) 
قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ بْنُ عَامِرِ بْنِ هَاشِمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ مَنَافِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الدّارِ بْنِ قُصَيّ . 

لَا هُمّ أَخْزِ الْأَسْوَدَ بْنَ مَقْصُود     الْآخِذَ الْهَجْمَةَ فِيهَا التّقليدْ 

بَيْنَ حِرَاءَ وثَبِيرٍ فَالْبِيدْ              يَحْبِسُهَا وَهِيَ أُولَاتُ التّطْرِيدْ 

فَضَمّهَا إلَى طَمَاطِمٍ سُودْ           أَخْفِرْهُ يَا رَبّ وَأَنْتَ مَحْمُودْ 
 قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ : هذا ما صَحّ لَهُ مِنْهَا ، وَالطّمَاطِمُ الْأَعْلَاجُ قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ ثُمّ أَرْسَلَ عَبْدُ الْمُطّلِبِ حَلْقَةَ بَابِ الْكَعْبَةِ ، وَانْطَلَقَ هُوَ وَمَنْ مَعَهُ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ إلَى شَعَفِ الْجِبَالِ فَتَحَرّزُوا فِيهَا يَنْتَظِرُونَ مَا أَبْرَهَةُ فَاعِلٌ بِمَكّةَ إذَا دَخَلَهَا . 


[ دُخُولُ أَبْرَهَةَ مَكّةَ وَمَا وَقَعَ لَهُ وَلِفِيلِهِ وَشِعْرُ نُفَيْلٍ فِي ذَلِكَ ] 
فَلَمّا أَصْبَحَ أَبْرَهَةُ تَهَيّأَ لِدُخُولِ مَكّةَ ، وَهَيّأَ فِيلَهُ وَعَبّى جَيْشَهُ وَكَانَ اسْمُ الْفِيلِ مَحْمُودًا وَأَبْرَهَةُ مُجْمِعٌ لِهَدْمِ الْبَيْتِ ، ثُمّ الِانْصِرَافِ إلَى الْيَمَنِ فَلَمّا وَجّهُوا الْفِيلَ إلَى مَكّةَ ، أَقْبَلَ نُفَيْلُ بْنُ حَبِيبٍ ( الْخَثْعَمِيّ ) حَتّى قَامَ إلَى جَنْبِ الْفِيلِ ثُمّ أَخَذَ بِأُذُنِهِ . فَقَالَ  اُبْرُكْ مَحْمُودُ أَوْ ارْجِعْ رَاشِدًا مِنْ حَيْثُ جِئْت ، فَإِنّك فِي بَلَدِ اللّهِ الْحَرَامِ ثُمّ أَرْسَلَ أُذُنَهُ  

فَبَرَكَ الْفِيلُ وَخَرَجَ نُفَيْلُ بْنُ حَبِيبٍ يَشْتَدّ حَتّى أَصْعَدَ فِي الْجَبَلِ وَضَرَبُوا الْفِيلَ لِيَقُومَ فَأَبَى ، فَضَرَبُوا ( فِي ) رَأْسِهِ بالطّبَرْزين لِيَقُومَ فَأَبَى فَأَدْخَلُوا مَحَاجِنَ لَهُمْ فِي مَرَاقّهِ فَبَزَغُوهُ بِهَا لِيَقُومَ فَأَبَى ، فَوَجّهُوهُ رَاجِعًا إلَى الْيَمَنِ ، فَقَامَ يُهَرْوِلُ وَوَجّهُوهُ إلَى الشّامِ فَفَعَلَ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ وَوَجّهُوهُ إلَى الْمَشْرِقِ فَفَعَلَ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ وَوَجّهُوهُ إلَى مَكّةَ فَبَرَكَ فَأَرْسَلَ اللّهُ تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِمْ طَيْرًا مِنْ الْبَحْرِ أَمْثَالَ الْخَطَاطِيفِ وَالْبَلَسَانِ مَعَ كُلّ طَائِرٍ مِنْهَا ثَلَاثَةُ أَحْجَارٍ يَحْمِلُهَا : حَجَرٌ فِي مِنْقَارِهِ وَحَجَرَانِ فِي رِجْلَيْهِ أَمْثَالُ الْحِمّصِ وَالْعَدَسِ لَا تُصِيبُ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدًا إلّا هَلَكَ وَلَيْسَ كُلّهُمْ أَصَابَتْ . 

وَخَرَجُوا هَارِبِينَ يَبْتَدِرُونَ الطّرِيقَ الّذِي مِنْهُ جَاءُوا ، وَيَسْأَلُونَ عَنْ نُفَيْلِ بْنِ حَبِيبٍ لِيَدُلّهُمْ عَلَى الطّرِيقِ إلَى الْيَمَنِ ، فَقَالَ نُفَيْلٌ حِينَ رَأَى مَا أَنْزَلَ اللّهُ بِهِمْ مِنْ نِقْمَتِهِ أَيْنَ الْمَفَرّ وَالْإِلَهُ الطّالِبُ وَالْأَشْرَمُ الْمَغْلُوبُ لَيْسَ الْغَالِبُ قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ : قَوْلُهُ " لَيْسَ الْغَالِبُ " عَنْ غَيْرِ ابْنِ إسْحَاقَ . قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : وَقَالَ نُفَيْلٌ أَيْضًا : 

أَلَا حُيّيت عَنّا يَا رُدَيْنَا             نَعِمْنَاكُمْ مَعَ الْإِصْبَاحِ عَيْنَا 
( أَتَانَا قَابِسٌ مِنْكُمْ عِشَاءً        فَلَمْ يُقْدَرْ لِقَابِسِكُمْ لَدَيْنَا ) 
رُدَيْنَةُ لَوْ رَأَيْتِ - وَلَا تَرَيْهِ       لَدَى جَنْبِ الْمُحَصّبِ مَا رَأَيْنَا 
إذًا لَعَذَرْتِنِي وَحَمِدْتِ أَمْرِي      وَلَمْ تَأْسَيْ عَلَى مَا فَاتَ بَيْنَا 
حَمِدْتُ اللّهَ إذْ أَبْصَرْتُ طَيْرًا     وَخِفْتُ حِجَارَةً تُلْقَى عَلَيْنَا 
وَكُلّ الْقَوْمِ يَسْأَلُ عَنْ نُفَيْلٍ       كَأَنّ عَلَيّ لِلْحُبْشَانِ دَيْنَا 

فَخَرَجُوا يَتَسَاقَطُونَ بِكُلّ طَرِيقٍ وَيَهْلِكُونَ بِكُلّ مَهْلِكٍ عَلَى كُلّ مَنْهَلٍ وَأُصِيبَ أَبْرَهَةُ فِي جَسَدِهِ وَخَرَجُوا بِهِ مَعَهُمْ تَسْقُطُ ( أَنَامِلُهُ ) أُنْمُلَةً أُنْمُلَةً كُلّمَا سَقَطَتْ أُنْمُلَةٌ أَتْبَعَتْهَا مِنْهُ مِدّةٌ تَمُثّ قَيْحًا وَدَمًا ، حَتّى قَدِمُوا بِهِ صَنْعَاءَ وَهُوَ مِثْلُ فَرْخِ الطّائِرِ فَمَا مَاتَ حَتّى انْصَدَعَ صَدْرُهُ عَنْ قَلْبِهِ فِيمَا يَزْعُمُونَ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : حَدّثَنِي يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ عُتْبَةَ أَنّهُ حُدّثَ أَنّ أَوّلَ مَا رُئِيَتْ الْحَصْبَةُ وَالْجُدَرِيّ بِأَرْضِ الْعَرَبِ ذَلِكَ الْعَامَ وَأَنّهُ أَوّلُ مَا رُئِيَ بِهَا مَرَائِرُ الشّجَرِ الْحَرْمَلِ وَالْحَنْظَلِ وَالْعُشَرِ ذَلِكَ الْعَامَ .

[ مَا ذُكِرَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ عَنْ قِصّةِ الْفِيلِ وَشَرْحُ ابْنِ هِشَامٍ لِمُفْرَدَاتِهِ ] 
قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : فَلَمّا بَعَثَ اللّهُ تَعَالَى مُحَمّدًا صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ كَانَ مِمّا يَعُدّ اللّهُ عَلَى قُرَيْشٍ مِنْ نِعْمَتِهِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفَضْلِهِ مَا رَدّ عَنْهُمْ مِنْ أَمْرِ الْحَبَشَةِ لِبَقَاءِ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمُدّتِهِمْ فَقَالَ اللّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى :  أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبّكَ بِأَصْحَابِ الْفِيلِ أَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ كَيْدَهُمْ فِي تَضْلِيلٍ وَأَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ طَيْرًا أَبَابِيلَ تَرْمِيهِمْ بِحِجَارَةٍ مِنْ سِجّيلٍ فَجَعَلَهُمْ كَعَصْفٍ مَأْكُولٍ  وَقَالَ  لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ إِيلَافِهِمْ رِحْلَةَ الشّتَاءِ وَالصّيْفِ فَلْيَعْبُدُوا رَبّ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ الّذِي أَطْعَمَهُمْ مِنْ جُوعٍ وَآمَنَهُمْ مِنْ خَوْفٍ  

أَيْ لِئَلّا يُغَيّرَ شَيْئًا مِنْ حَالِهِمْ الّتِي كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا ، لِمَا أَرَادَ اللّهُ بِهِمْ مِنْ الْخَيْرِ لَوْ قَبِلُوهُ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ : الْأَبَابِيلُ الْجَمَاعَاتُ وَلَمْ تَتَكَلّمْ لَهَا الْعَرَبُ بِوَاحِدِ عَلِمْنَاهُ . وَأَمّا السّجّيلُ فَأَخْبَرَنِي يُونُسُ النّحْوِيّ وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ أَنّهُ عِنْدَ الْعَرَبِ : الشّدِيدُ الصّلْبُ قَالَ رُؤْبَةُ بْنُ الْعَجّاجِ : 

وَمَسّهُمْ مَا مَسّ أَصْحَابَ الْفِيلْ             تَرْمِيهِمْ حِجَارَةٌ مِنْ سِجّيلْ 
 وَلَعِبَتْ طَيْرٌ بِهِمْ أَبَابِيلْ 

وَهَذِهِ الْأَبْيَاتُ فِي أُرْجُوزَةٍ لَهُ . ذَكَرَ بَعْضُ الْمُفَسّرِينَ أَنّهُمَا كَلِمَتَانِ بِالْفَارِسِيّةِ جَعَلَتْهُمَا الْعَرَبُ كَلِمَةً وَاحِدَةً وَإِنّمَا هُوَ سَنْج وَجَلّ يَعْنِي بِالسّنْجِ الْحَجَرَ ، وَالْجَلّ الطّينَ . يَعْنِي : الْحِجَارَةُ مِنْ هَذَيْنِ الْجِنْسَيْنِ الْحَجَرِ وَالطّينِ . وَالْعَصْفُ وَرَقُ الزّرْعِ الّذِي لَمْ يُقَصّبْ وَوَاحِدَتُهُ عَصْفَةٌ . قَالَ وَأَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ النّحْوِيّ أَنّهُ يُقَالُ لَهُ الْعُصَافَةُ وَالْعَصِيفَةُ . وَأَنْشَدَنِي لِعَلْقَمَةَ بْنِ عَبَدَةَ أَحَدِ بَنِي رَبِيعَةَ بْنِ مَالِكِ بْنِ زَيْدِ بْنِ مَنَاةَ بْنِ تَمِيمٍ : 

تَسْقَى مَذَانِبَ قَدْ مَالَتْ عَصِيفَتُهَا          حَدُورُهَا مَنْ أَتّى الْمَاءَ مَطْمُومُ 


وَهَذَا الْبَيْتُ فِي قَصِيدَةٍ لَهُ . وَقَالَ الرّاجِزُ 

فَصُيّرُوا مِثْلَ كَعَصْفِ مَأْكُول 

قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ : وَلِهَذَا الْبَيْتِ تَفْسِيرٌ فِي النّحْوِ . <56> وَإِيلَافُ قُرَيْشٍ : إيلَافُهُمْ الْخُرُوجَ إلَى الشّامِ فِي تِجَارَتِهِمْ وَكَانَتْ لَهُمْ خَرْجَتَانِ خَرْجَةٌ فِي الشّتَاءِ وَخَرْجَةٌ فِي الصّيْفِ . 

أَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو زَيْدٍ الْأَنْصَارِيّ ، أَنّ الْعَرَبَ تَقُولُ أَلِفْت الشّيْءَ إلْفًا ، وَآلَفْتُهُ إيلَافًا ، فِي مَعْنًى وَاحِدٍ وَأَنْشَدَنِي لِذِي الرّمّةِ مِنْ الْمُؤْلِفَاتِ الرّمْلَ 

أَدْمَاءُ حُرّةٌ شُعَاعُ الضّ         حَى فِي لَوْنِهَا يَتَوَضّحُ 


وَهَذَا الْبَيْتُ فِي قَصِيدَةٍ لَهُ . وَقَالَ مَطْرُودُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ الْخُزَاعِيّ : 

الْمُنْعِمِينَ إذَا النّجُومُ تَغَيّرَتْ         وَالظّاعِنِينَ لِرِحْلَةِ الْإِيلَافِ 


وَهَذَا الْبَيْتُ فِي أَبْيَاتٍ لَهُ سَأَذْكُرُهَا فِي مَوْضِعهَا إنْ شَاءَ اللّهُ تَعَالَى . 

وَالْإِيلَافُ أَيْضًا : أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ أَلْفٌ مِنْ الْإِبِلِ أَوْ الْبَقَرِ أَوْ الْغَنَمِ أَوْ غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ . 

يُقَالُ آلَفَ فُلَانٌ إيلَافًا . قَالَ الْكُمَيْتُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ أَحَدُ بَنِي أَسْدِ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ مُدْرِكَةَ بْنِ إلْيَاسَ بْنِ مُضَرَ بْنِ نِزَارِ بْنِ مَعَدّ : 

بِعَامٍ يَقُولُ لَهُ الْمُؤْلِفُونَ               هَذَا الْمُعِيمُ لَنَا الْمُرْجِلُ 

وَهَذَا الْبَيْتُ فِي قَصِيدَةٍ لَهُ . 

وَالْإِيلَافُ أَيْضًا : أَنْ يَصِيرَ الْقَوْمُ أَلْفًا ، يُقَالُ آلَفَ الْقَوْمُ إيلَافًا قَالَ الْكُمَيْتُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ 

وَآلُ مُزَيقياء غَدَاةَ لَاقَوْا        بَنِي سَعْدِ بْنِ ضَبّةَ مُؤْلِفِينَا 

وَهَذَا الْبَيْتُ فِي قَصِيدَةٍ لَهُ . 

وَالْإِيلَافُ أَيْضًا : أَنْ تُؤَلّفَ الشّيْءَ إلَى الشّيْءِ فَيَأْلَفُهُ وَيَلْزَمُهُ يُقَالُ آلَفْتُهُ إيّاهُ إيلَافًا . وَالْإِيلَافُ أَيْضًا : أَنْ تَصِيرَ مَا دُونَ الْأَلْفِ أَلْفًا ، يُقَالُ آلَفْتُهُ إيلَافًا . <57> 

[ مَا أَصَابَ قَائِدَ الْفِيلِ وَسَائِسَهُ ] 
قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : حَدّثَنِي عَبْدُ اللّهِ بْنُ أَبِي بَكْرٍ ، عَنْ عَمْرَةَ ابْنَةَ عَبْدِ الرّحْمَنِ بْنِ سَعْدِ بْنِ زُرَارَةَ ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ - رَضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهَا - قَالَتْ  لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ قَائِدَ الْفِيلِ وَسَائِسَهُ بِمَكّةَ أَعْمَيَيْنِ مُقْعَدَيْنِ يَسْتَطْعِمَانِ النّاسَ 

[ مَا قِيلَ فِي صِفَةِ الْفِيلِ مِنْ الشّعْرِ ] 
[ إعْظَامُ الْعَرَبِ قُرَيْشًا بَعْدَ حَادِثَةِ الْفِيلِ ] 
قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : فَلَمّا رَدّ اللّهُ الْحَبَشَةَ عَنْ مَكّةَ ، وَأَصَابَهُمْ بِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ النّقْمَةِ أَعْظَمَتْ الْعَرَبُ قُرَيْشًا ، وَقَالُوا : هُمْ أَهْلُ اللّهِ قَاتَلَ اللّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَكَفَاهُمْ مَئُونَةَ عَدُوّهِمْ . فَقَالُوا فِي ذَلِكَ أَشْعَارًا يَذْكُرُونَ فِيهَا مَا صَنَعَ اللّهُ بِالْحَبَشَةِ وَمَا رَدّ عَنْ قُرَيْشٍ مِنْ كَيْدِهِمْ . [/frame]*

----------


## قلب مصر

ما شاء الله أخي الكريم ابن طيبة
موضوع ثري إلى أقصى الحدود ، وبه سرد تاريخي مهم للتاريخ الإسلامي
استمتعت كثيرا بقراءة الجزء الأول الخاص بتوضيح العرب بين عاربة ومستعربة وبائدة وباقية
وأصدقك القول أن قراءة واحدة لهذا الموضوع لا تكفي
لكنه يحتاج لقراءة متأنية مستفيضة كي يُلم العقل بمختلف التفاصيل الهامة التي تحويها الموسوعة
بارك الله فيك وفتح عليك
وأشكرك كثيرا على هذا المجهود الراقي
كما أننى أشكر وبشدة الأخ الفاضل فيشاوي على مداخلاته ونقاشاته التي أثرت الموضوع كثيرا 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ما شاء الله أخي الكريم ابن طيبة
> موضوع ثري إلى أقصى الحدود ، وبه سرد تاريخي مهم للتاريخ الإسلامي
> استمتعت كثيرا بقراءة الجزء الأول الخاص بتوضيح العرب بين عاربة ومستعربة وبائدة وباقية
> وأصدقك القول أن قراءة واحدة لهذا الموضوع لا تكفي
> لكنه يحتاج لقراءة متأنية مستفيضة كي يُلم العقل بمختلف التفاصيل الهامة التي تحويها الموسوعة
> بارك الله فيك وفتح عليك
> وأشكرك كثيرا على هذا المجهود الراقي
> كما أننى أشكر وبشدة الأخ الفاضل فيشاوي على مداخلاته ونقاشاته التي أثرت الموضوع كثيرا 
> بارك الله فيكم جميعا


*اهلا اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
سعيد بتواجد حضرتك في الموضوع
و زادت سعادتي برايك في الموضوع
و دعيني انضم معك في شكر استاذي الجليل في مداخلاته الرائعة التي اثرت الموضوع و بحق
و ادعو الله ان يعينني علي الاستمرار فيما بدات
تقبلي تقديري و احترامي
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]قصة حفر بئر زمزم

عن كتاب السيرة النبوية
لابن هشام



رويت القصص الكثيرة عن بئر زمزم و أصله وحكايته وهذه إحدى الروايات من كتاب " السيرة النبوية " ل " ابن هشام " حيث يقول :
قال ابن اسحق : ثم ولي عبد المطلب بن هاشم السقاية و الرفادة بعد عمه , فأقامها للناس , وأقام لقومه ماكان آباؤه يقيمون قبله بقومهم من أمرهم , و شرف في قومه شرفاً لم يبلغه احد من آبائه , وأحبه قومه وعظم خطره فبهم " . ثم يسرد ابن اسحق قصة حفر بئر زمزم فيقول :
قال الحارث بن عبد المطلب :
ما بك يا أبه فلست كما اعتدت أن تكون كل صباح .. فقال عبد المطلب :
يا بني , بي أمر غريب أجد له في نفسي وقعاً محيراً .
فأنا ابنك فأخبرني لعل لي من الرأي ما يعينك .
أعرف يا حارث صدق مشورتك , ولكن عدني أن تكتم الأمر .
أفعل يا أبه فهات ما عندك .
لقد أمرت بحفر زمزم
زمزم ... وما زمزم يا أبي ؟
بئر أمرني من أتاني في المنام بحفرها ... بل أمس أخبرني باسمها , أما هذا الذي أتاني فقد جاءني في الفجر و قال لي أحفر طيبة .
قلت له .. وما طيبة ؟
قال .. احفر برة .
قلت : وما برة ؟
قال ابن اسحق : وسال الحارث أباه قائلاً :
ولم يجبك على سؤاليك ؟
أبدا ً , فقد ذهب عني . ثم جاءني في اليوم التالي و أنا نائم في مضجعي و قال احفر المضنونة .
فقلت : وما المضنونة ؟ ثم ذهب عني وأنا أظن أن مابي مس من الشيطان سيذهب وحده كما جاء وحده حتى كان الأمس , ما أن نمت حتى جاءني قائلاً :
احفر زمزم
قلت : وما زمزم ؟
قال : لا تفرغ أبداً ولا يقل ماؤها , احفر زمزم , إنك إن حفرتها لم تندم , وهي تراث من أبيك الأعظم , تسقي الحجيج الأعظم , وهي بين الفرث و الدم , عند نقرة الغراب الأعصم , يملأ سواد جناحية بياض , عند قرية النمل , احفر زمزم تكون ميراثاً وعقداً محكم , ليست كبعض ما قد تعلم .
وما هي هذه العلامات يا أبه ؟
أنا الفرث و الدم فلأن ماءها سيكون شفاء من الأسقام وطعاما للجوعان .
وما الغراب الأعصم ؟
ورب الكعبة ما أدري يا حارث لعلها إشارة إلى مكان الحفر .
وقرية النمل ؟
ستكون زمزم عين مكة يا بني يردها الحجيج من كل جانب فيحملون إليها البر و الشعير . وغير ذلك , ومكة لا تحرث ولا تزرع .. وكذبك قرية النمل لا تحرث و لا تبذر و تجلب الحبوب إلى قريتها من كا جانب .
ما أظن إلا أن هذا التي أتاك قد أصدقك القول يا أبه .ز والرأي أن نبدأ الحفر من الغد .
إذن احمل معولك و اتبعني عند أول خيوط فجر الغد يا حارث و نرقب مكاناً فيه غراب ينقر .
وفي الغد انطلق عبد المطلب و ابنه الحارث يبحثان عن البئر , حتى إذا أتيا إلى مكان قال عبد المطلب :
انظر يا حارث هذه هي الحجارة اللينة التي تغطي عين الماء قد وصلنا إليها .
إنها هي يا أبه , لقد وحق وصلنا إلى زمزم .. وهنا يصيح عبد المطلب مكبراً فيظهر له نفر من قريش و يناديه أحدهم قائلاً :
قد أدركت وحق اللات سؤالك يا عبد المطلب و بلغت البئر .
وماذا لكم في الأمر ؟
يا عبد المطلب , هذه بئر أبينا إسماعيل . وإن لنا فيها حقاً , فأشركنا معك فيها .
ما أنا بفاعل . إن هذا الأمر قد خصصت به دونكم , وأعطيته من بينكم .
فأنصفنا , فإنا غير تاركيك حتى نخاصمك فيها
أحقاً ؟
نعم , وإنا لفاعلون , فيقول الحارث :
أتجرؤ يا هذا ؟ ( و يتدارك عبد المطلب الأمر فيخاطب الحارث ) .
رويدك يا حارث , مالي من ولد غيرك , وما أنت قادر على أن تمنعني وتكف أذاهم عني ... فلا بد من قبول الخصومة ... ولكنني أشهدك و أشهد البيت العتيق لئن ولد لي عشرة نفر ثم بلغوا معي حتى يمنعوني لأنحرن أحدهم عند الكعبة .
هذا نذر عظيم يا أبت .
و الموقف الذي اقفه الآن مضطراً مرغماً أمامهم أعظم و أجل ...ثم يدور حوار بينه و بين ذلك النفر من قريش فيطلب منهم أن يجعلوا بينه و بينهم حكماً يختارونه هم ... ويقول أحدهم :
إذن فهي كاهنة بني سعد هذيم ... يا عبد المطلب .
ويرد عبد المطلب قائلاً ... نعم و اركل إليها في نفر من أهلي و تركبون معي إليها ... و تطول الرحلة و يشتد حر الطريق فيقول الحارث .
يا أبه لقد فرغ ماءنا و ظمئنا و ظمئ القوم معنا .
لكأني بنا من الهالكين .
وما الرأي يا أبه
نستسقي قريشاً علها تسقينا , أسرع براحلتك خلفي لنحدثهم في الأمر ... و يصلان إلى القوم وقد وقفوا يستهدون لماء ... ركب عبد المطلب يصب إليهم .
ياقوم لقد نفد ماؤنا و أوشك قومي على الهلاك فلو سقيتمونا معكم .. ويقول أحدهم :
لا وحق هبل يا عبد المطلب ما نعطيك من ماؤنا ... ويقول آخر :
نحن بمفازة ونحن نخشى على أنفسنا مثل ما أصابكم ... ويقول عبد المطلب :
أهذه كلمتكم ...
ولا كلمة غيرها عندنا فعد إلى أهلك.
و يعود عبد المطلب إلى أهله يروي لهم قصته وما وقع له مع قريش حين نفد ماؤه و يستشيرهم في الأمر .
ماذا ترون الآن يا بني عبد مناف و قد رفضت قريش استسقاءنا ...ويرد الحارث :
ما رأينا إلا تبع رأيك يا أبي , فمرنا بما شئت .. وهنا بدلي عبد المطلب برأيه فيقول :
" فإني أرى أن يحفر كل منكم حفرته لنفسه بما بكم الآن من القوة , فكلما مات رجل دفعه أصحابه في حفرته , ثم واروه ... حتى يكون آخركم رجلاً واحداً .. فضيعة رجل واحد يموت بلا قبر بؤوي جسده ـلسر من ضيعة ركبنا جميعا ... ويقول الحارث :
نعم ما أمرت به يا أبه ... و ليحفر كل منا قبره بيده .. هيا ينا .
و ينتهي الجميع من الحفر ويقعد كل واحد فيهم أمام حفرته و تطول جلستهم فيقول الحارث لأبيه عبد المطلب :
هانحن قد حفر كل منا حفرته بنفسه و قعد ينتظر الموت عطشاً أمامها وقريش كلها تنظر إلينا ولا تحرك ساكناً .. ويرد عبد المطلب :
و الله يا حارث إن إلقائنا بأيدينا هكذا للموت , لا نضرب في الأرض , ولا نبتغي لأنفسنا خلاصاً ... لعجز ... فعسى الله أن يرزقنا بماء ببعض الطريق ... يسأله الحارث :
والرأي يا أبي ؟
فيجيب عبد المطلب :
ارتحلوا .
ويأتمر بنو عبد مناف بأمر عبد المطلب و ويهم كل منهم بركوب راحلته بغية مواصلة الرحلة لحثاً عن الماء ... وما أن يهم عبد المطلب بركوب ناقته حتى يصيح الحارث :
ماهذا ... انتظر يا أبه ... انتظر ... ويعجب عبد المطلب و يتساءل في دهشة :
انبعثت الماء من تحت الراحلة حين انبعثت واقفة , أنخها يا حارث و أنزلني ... وفي فرحة يصيح الحارث إنه ماء عذب يا أبي , ماء عذب ... ويتهلل عبد المطلب ويرتفع صوته بالتكبير و الجميع من حوله يرددون : أكبر ... اكبر ... أكبر ... ثم يدعوهم عبد المطلب إلى الماء لشربوا و يستسقوا , ولكم صوتا قرشيا يرتفع يساءل عبد المطب :
يا عبد المطلب ما هذا الماء كله و قد كدتم تهلكون عطشاً ... و يجيب عبد المطلب :
سقانا الله يا أخا قريش و انبعث الماء تحت الناقة ... وحين يرتفع صوت قرشي آخر :
أفنشرب و نستقي... يرحب عبد المطلب و يدعوهم إلى السقاية قائلاً :
و الله قد قضي لك علينا يا عبد المطلب ... و يتساءل عبد المطلب :
ماذا تعني ؟ فيجيب الرجل :
لا نخاصمك في زمزم أبداً . فإن الذي سقاك هذا الماء بهذا الفلاة لهو الذي سقاك زمزم ... ارجع يا عبد المطلب إلى سقايتك راشداً ... و يتعجب عبد المطلب فسأل الرجل :
و الكاهنة ؟ ويجيب القرشي :
لا داعي للرحلة إليها , فزمزم لك ... لقد خلينا بينك و بينها .
و يمضي ابن اسحق في روايته فيقول : " فعفت زمزم على البئر التي كانت قبلها و انصرف الناس إليها لمكانها من المسجد الحرام , ولفضلها على ما سواها من المياه , ولأنها بئر إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام ... و افتخرت بها عبد مناف على قريش ملها وسائر العرب. 

و كما نعرف أن بئر زمزم أول ماظهرت من تحت قدم أبينا إسماعيل بن خليل الرحمن نبي الله إبراهيم عليه السلام وعلى رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم على اختلاف الروايات وكيف أن أبينا إسماعيل قد حافظ عليها هو وأبنائه إلى أن دفنها الجراهمة عندما خرجوا من مكة ،وأتى زمن وقد شح الماء في مكة وقدإنتهى إلى عبد المطلب إمارة مكة فأ خذ يفكر فى بئر زمزم التى أنقذت جده إسماعيل من الهلاك وجذبت إلى مكه القوافل على أثار الرعاة وذكر ما تناقلتة الرواة من حديث جرهم ودفنها زمزم حين أرغمت على الخروج من مكه فود لو أن الله يوفقه إلى العثور على موضع البئر المباركة وفي ذلك قال على بن أبي طالب ، كرم الله وجهه ، يحدث حديث زمزم حين أمر عبد المطلب بحفرها 
قال عبد المطلب: إني لنائم في الحجر إذ أتاني آت 

فقال: احفر طيبة 

قلت: وما الطيبة ؟

قال: ثم ذهب عني فلما كان الغد رجعت إلى مضجعي فنمت فيه ، فجاءني

فقال: احفر برة 

قلت: وما برة ؟ 

قال: ثم ذهب عني ، فلما كان الغد رجعت إلى مضجعي فنمت فيه فجاءني 

فقال: احفر المضنونة

قلت: وما المضنونة ؟

قال: ثم ذهب عني فلما كان الغد رجعت إلى مضجعي فنمت فيه ، فجاءني

فقال: احفر زمزم

ثم مضى عبد المطلب مع ابنه الحارث، وليس له يومئذ ولد غيره ، إلى المكان الذي عين له حاملا معوله ،حتى إذا هم بالحفر بين وثني أساف ونائله قامت إليه قريش وقالت والله لن ندعك تحفر بين وثنينا اللذين ننحر عندهما
فنظر إلى إبنه الحارث وقال: ذد عنى حتى أحفر فوالله لأمضين ما أمرت به ،وقاومت قريش وأطمعها فيه أن كان قليل الولد، لكنه أصر على أن يمضى فى الحفر، فلما بدا لعبد المطلب الطي ، كبر فعرفت قريش أنه قد أدرك حاجته ، فقاموا إليه 

فقالوا: يا عبد المطلب ، إنها بئر أبينا إسماعيل ، وإن لنا فيها حقا ، فأشركنا معك فيها
فقال: ما أنا بفاعل ، إن هذا الأمر قد خصصت به دونكم ،أعطيه من بينكم

فقالوا: فأنصفنا فيها فإنا غير تاركيك حتى نخاصمك فيها
قال: لا ولكن هلموا إلى أمر نصف بينى وبينكم نضرب عليها بالقداح أجعل للكعبه قدحين ولى مثلها ولكم مثلها فمن خرج قدحاه على شئ كان له ومن تخلف قدحاه لا شئ له...

قالوا: أنصفت وضربت القداح فخرج قدحا الكعبه على الذهب وقدحا عبد المطلب على الأسياف والدروع وتخلف قدحا قريش.
وبقي أمر السقاية بيد عبد المطلب ، جد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
يومئذ نذر :لئن ولد له عشره نفر ثم بلغوا معه بحيث يمنعونه لينحرن أحدهم عند الكعبه وقد رزقه الله فلما بلغ عددهم عشرة ، جمعهمثم أخبرهم بنذره ، ودعاهم إلى الوفاء لله ، فأطاعوه ، 
وقالوا: امض يا أبانا إلى مانذرت له ، ولكن ماذا نصنع ؟ وأينا ستختار ليكون الذبيح ؟

فقال عبد المطلب: ليأخذ كل رجل منكم قدحا ، ثم يكتب فيه اسمه ، ثم ائتوني ففعلوا ما أمرهم به والدهم ،فدخل بهم عبد المطلب على صاحب القداح وقال لهبعد أن أخبره بنذره الذي نذر : اضرب على بني هؤلاء بقداحهم هذه ، فلما أخذ صاحبالقداح ، القداح ليضرب بها ، قام عبد المطلب يدعو الله ، ألا يخرج القدح ،على عبد الله ، لأنه كان أصغر بنيه ، وأحبهم إليه ، ثم ضرب صاحب القدح ، فخرج القدحعلى عبد الله ، فأخذه عند المطلب بيده وأخذ معه سكينا ، ثم ذهب به إلى إساف ونائلةليذبحه ، فمنعته قريش وقالوا له: ماذا تريد يا عبد الله قال أفى بنذرى…

قالت له قريش : والله لن تذبحه أبدا حتى تعذر فيه ، لئن فعلت هذا ، لا يزال الرجل يأتي بابنه حتى يذبحه ، ولكن إن كان فداؤه بأموالنا فديناه ، وأضاف شيوخ قريش : فلتنطلق بولدك إلى عرافه بخيبر فإذا أمرتك بذبحه ذبحته فإنطلق إليها عبدالمطلب وقص خبره وخبر إبنه فقالت لهم :إرجعوا عنى حتى أتى تابعى فأسأله ....
فلما مضوا قام عبدالمطلب ليلته يدعوا ربه ثم غدوا عليها 
فقالت لهم: إرجعوا إلى بلدكم وقربوا صاحبكم وعشره من الإبل وإضربوا القداح فإذا خرجت على صاحبكم فزيدوا عشرا فعشرا حتى يرضى ربكم وينجى صاحبكم عندئذ لجؤوا إلى القداح ، فقربوا عبد الله وعشرا من الإبل ، ثم ضربوا فخرج القدح على عبد الله ، فزادوا عشرا من الإبل ، ثم ضربوا ، فخرج القدح على عبد الله ، فزادوا عشرا من الإبل ، ثم ضربوا ، فخرج القدح على عبد الله ، فزادوا عشرا من الإبل إلى أن بلغت الإبل مئة ، ثم ضربوا فخرج القدح على اللإبل 

فقالت قريش: قد انتهى رضا ربك يا عبد الله

انتهت رواية ابن هشام من كتابه السيرة النبوية[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]قصة حفر بئر زمزم

من كتاب البداية و النهاية
 لابن كثير
مع تفسير لبعض الكلمات الواردة عن علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه
أورد الحافظ ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية في قصة إعادة حفر بئر زمزم: عن عبد الله بن رزين الغافقي أنه سمع علي بن أبي طالب يحدث حديث زمزم حين أمر عبد المطلب بحفرها، قال: قال عبد المطلب: إني لنائم في الحجر إذ أتاني آت فقال لي: احفر طيبة، قال: قلت: وما طيبة، قال: ثم ذهب عني، قال: فلما كان الغد رجعت إلي مضجعي فنمت فجاءني، فقال: احفر برة، قال: قلت: وما برة، قال: ثم ذهب عني فلما كان الغد رجعت إلى مضجعي فنمت فجاءني فقال: احفر المضنونة، قال: قلت: وما المضنونة، قال: ثم ذهب عني، فلما كان الغد رجعت إلى مضجعي فنمت فيه فجاءني قال: احفر زمزم، قال: قلت: وما زمزم، قال: لا تنزف أبداً ولا تزم تسقي الحجيج الأعظم وهي بين الفرث والدم عند نقرة الغراب الأعصم عند قرية النمل، قال: فلما بين لي شأنها ودل على موضعها وعرف أنه قد صدق غدا بمعوله ومعه ابنه الحارث بن عبد المطلب... انتهى. 

قال الإمام النووي في المجموع شرح المهذب: قيل سميت زمزم لكثرة مائها، يقال: ماء زمزم وزمزوم وزمازم، إذ كان كثيراً، وقيل: لضم هاجر رضي الله عنها لمائها حين انفجرت وزمها إياه، وقيل: لزمزمة جبريل صلى الله عليه وسلم وكلامه. وقيل: إنها غير مشتقة. انتهى. 

وقال في القاموس: طِيبة- بالكسر: اسم زمزم. انتهى، وقال في معجم مقاييس اللغة: الطاء والياء والباء أصل واحد صحيح يدل على خلاف الخبيث. ومن ذلك: الطيِّب ضد الخبيث. يقال: سبيُُ طِيبةُُ. أي: طيبُُ. انتهى. 

وقال في النهاية في غريب الحديث: وفي حديث زمزم: أتاه آتٍ، فقال: احفر برة. سماها برة لكثرة منافعها وسعة مائها. انتهى. 

وقال في لسان العرب: المضنونة: اسم لزمزم.... المضنونة أي التي يضن بها لنفاستها. انتهى. 

والله أعلم. [/frame]*

----------


## القواس

ابن طيبة انا قرأت جزء كبير من موضوعك
و هو اكثر من رائع

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ابن طيبة انا قرأت جزء كبير من موضوعك
> و هو اكثر من رائع


*اهلا بك اخي arrowman
احمد الله ان اعجبك الموضوع
و انتظر المداخلات التالية 
بمشيئة الله
مودتي*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## ابن طيبة

> 


*اهلا بك اخي اسكندراني في الموضوع
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الأخ  الفاضل    ...   ابن طيبة








اليــوم .. ليس كسائر الأيـــام
اليــوم بــدا مختلفـاً .. وضّاءً 
ملوّنــاً بأزاهير ابداعكم هنـــا 
ومُعطّر بشذى ارواحكم الطيبة

اليــوم .. نحتـفل بفوزكــــم
بجائزة حورس أبــناء مصر 
يامن غرستم حــب الأنتمــاء
فكنتم رمز العـطـاء والوفاء




ابـدعتــم هنا .. فـامتعتـم 
وارتقيتم بنــا حد السماء
فما كان منّا الا ان نقابــل 
العطاء بـ العطاء

تـقديـــراً لـــهـــذه الجهــــود 
وتثمـــيناً لهــذه العطـــاءات
أتقــدم بأسمى آيــــات الشكر 
والعرفان لشخصكم الكريـــم
لتميزكم في هذا المــوضوع
الذي استحق بجدارة جائزة
حورس ابناء مصر 2008





كل عام وأنتم لأبناء مصر مصـــدر الفـرح 

كل عام وأنــا أجمــع كلمــات التهنئة

لكي أصنع منها باقة ود وحب 

لأهديها لكم لتميزكم

تحياتي





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## reda laby

أخى الحبيب
فطين
إبن طيبة 

ألف مبروك على فوزك
 بجائزة 
حورس للإبداع

وأتمنى لك التوفيق 
فى موضوعات قادمة 
وفقك الله 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## loly_h

*
أستــــــــاذى الفاضل ... إبن طيبة

مبــــــــــارك بك التكريــــــــــم  أخى الفاضل

وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما ...

*

----------


## سوما

*أ. معتز .. موضوع فعلا يستحق الفوز بجائزة ووسام الحورس للتميز 2008.. 
ومن تميز وإبداع إلى أخر أن شاء الله .. 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## صفحات العمر

الحبيب / مـعتز 
أبن طيبة 


الفوز بوسام التميز
حورس 2008
مع كل أمنياتى لك بدوام الرقى

----------


## عاشقه الامل

فعلا موضوع يستحق التميز

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأخ  الفاضل    ...   ابن طيبة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الف الف شكر لك يا ايمن علي تهنئتك الجميلة
و الف الف مبروك فوزك بوسام التمييز حورس ابناء مصر
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخى الحبيب
> فطين
> إبن طيبة 
> 
> ألف مبروك على فوزك
>  بجائزة 
> حورس للإبداع
> 
> وأتمنى لك التوفيق 
> ...


*اهلا اخي رضا الله يبارك فيك
و شاكر لك تهنئتك الجميلة
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> أستــــــــاذى الفاضل ... إبن طيبة
> 
> مبــــــــــارك بك التكريــــــــــم  أخى الفاضل
> 
> وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما ...
> 
> *


*اهلا اختنا الفاضلة لولي
ربنا يبارك لنا فيك 
سعيد بتهنئتك الجميلة
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أ. معتز .. موضوع فعلا يستحق الفوز بجائزة ووسام الحورس للتميز 2008.. 
> ومن تميز وإبداع إلى أخر أن شاء الله .. 
> *


*اهلا سوما 
سعيد بكلماتك الطيبة
و سعيد بمرورك الجميل
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> 


*ربنا يبارك لنا فيك اخي اسكندراني
سعيد بتهنئتك الجميلة
حفظك الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الحبيب / مـعتز 
> أبن طيبة 
> 
> 
> الفوز بوسام التميز
> حورس 2008
> مع كل أمنياتى لك بدوام الرقى


*بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب محمد
سعيد بمداخلتك الطيبة
في رعاية الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فعلا موضوع يستحق التميز


*شكرا اختي الفاضلة عاشقة الامل علي تهنئتك الجميلة
سعيد بمرورك الطيب
دمت بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]زواج أبي النبي (ص) :

كان عبدالمطلب يحب عبدالله حباً كبيراً ، فاختار له آمنة بنت وهب بن عبدمناف زوجة، وكان عمره أربعة وعشرين عاماً. تزوج عبدالله آمنة ، ثم غادر مكة إلى بلاد الشام للتجارة. لكنه لم يرجع ؛ إذ مات في المدينة وهو في طريق عودته من بلاد الشام.

نسب ام النبي (ص) : 

تندرج "آمنة بنت وهب " من أسرة " آل زهرة " ذات الشأن العظيم، فقد كان أبوها " وهب بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي" سيد بني زهرة شرفا وحسبا ، وفيه يقول الشاعر: 
يا وهب يا بن الماجد بن زهرة سُدت كلابا كلها، ابن مره [/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"]ثانياً : مولده ورضاعته :

مولده :

ولدت آمنةُ نبينَا محمداً  صلى الله عليه وسلم  في مكة - بعد وفاة أبيه بأشهر- في شهر ربيع الأول عام الفيل ) ( الموافق عام 571م )
عَنْ قَيْسِ بْنِ مخزمَةَ قَالَ : «وُلِدْتُ أَنَا وَرَسُولُ اللَّه  صلى الله عليه وسلم عَامَ الْفِيلِ ». رواه الترمذي، كتاب المناقب عن رسول الله، باب ما جاء في ميلاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ولد النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  يتيم الأب قال تعالى : ( الم يجدك يتيما فأوي )سورة الضحى : آية  6 . وفرحت به أمه،وفرح جده عبد المطلب وسماه محمداً

سبب تسمية رسولنا الكريم باسم محمد * 

حين وُلد محمد، أقام جده عبد المطلب مأدبة دعى إليها كل أفراد قبيلة قريش، الذين أكلوا من عقيقه النبي "صلى الله عليه وسلم" وسألوا عبد المطلب: ماذا سميته؟.. فقال: سميته محمداً، فنظر الناس إلى بعضهم بدهشة، لأن الاسم غريب على أذانهم، لم تعرفه العرب قبل ذلك، وكأن الله تبارك وتعالى قد ادخر هذا الاسم، وألهم عبد المطلب به، ليقع أمر مكتوب في اللوح المحفوظ منذ خُلق آدم، أن نبي آخر الزمان اسمه محمد، وعبد المطلب لم يوح إليه، وسألته قريش: لم رغبت عن اسماء آبائه؟.. فقال: أردت أن يحمده الله في السماء ويحمده أهل الأرض في الأرض.
هناك ملايين الآن من المسلمين اسمهم محمد، لكن أحداً منهم لم يفكر في معنى اسمه ولم يحس بمعناه، النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلق اسمه في حديث بالبخاري يقول: "أن لي اسماء أنا محمد وأنا أحمد وأنا الماحي وأنا الحاشر وأنا العاقب". رواه البخاري ومسلم.. فما معنى كلمة محمد؟
محمد من صفة الحمد، محمد هو الذي يحمد ثم يحمد ثم يحمد، فلا يحمد مرة واحدة فقط من عظمة أفعاله، إنما يحمد كثيراً فصار محمداً.
وماذا يعني أحمد؟.. هو أحمد الحامدين على الإطلاق، فلا أحد يحمد الله مثله.
وبهذا فإن محمداً تحمده الناس كثيراً على أفعاله، وأحمد هو أعظم من حمد الله.
لماذا "أحمد"؟
وهذه المعاني تُفسر لماذا جاء اسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الإنجيل "أحمد وليس محمد".
موسى عليه السلام عرف النبي باسم أحمد وحين رأى أمته قال هذه أمة أحمد.
وعيسى عليه السلام قال: "ومبشراً برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد".
الاسم الذي نعرف به نبينا هو محمد، لماذا جاء في الكتب السابقة باسم أحمد؟
سواء كان الاسم أحمد أم محمد، فهو مرتبط بالحمد، فلم يوجد نبي ارتبط اسمه بحمد الله تبارك وتعالى مثل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي اختصه الله بسورة الحمد.
سورة الفاتحة العظيمة "ولقد أتيناك سبعا من المثاني " امتن الله عليه بسورة "الحمد لله رب العالمين" ولواء الحمد يوم القيامة والمقام المحمود، وشرع له الحمد كلما انتهى من عمل من أعماله، إذا انتهى من تناول طعامه وشرابه يحمد الله، وإذا رجع من السفر يحمد الله ويقول "آيبون تائبون حامدون لربنا عابدون.. ولأن الحمد متصل بالنبي "صلى الله عليه وسلم جمعت له معاني الحمد بدءا من اسمه مروراً بأفعاله.. والمدهش أن اسمه صار دليلاً على صدقه. لأنه خاتم النبيين، والله تبارك وتعالى علمنا في دينه أن الأعمال تختم بالحمد، فختم نبواته بالحمد فجعله محمداً.

رضاعته :

كان من عادة أشراف قريش وأهل المدن عامة أن يدفعوا بأطفالهم إلى مراضع من البادية ليتلقوا فيها سلامة اللسان وفصاحة اللغة . انتظرت آمنة مجيء المراضع من بني سعد لتدفع ابنها محمداً إلى إحداهن، وكان من بينهن مرضعة يقال لها حليمة السعدية قد سبقتها المراضع إلى أخذ الأطفال، فلم تجد سوى محمد اليتيم فأخذته كُرهاً أن تعود إلى موطن قومها بدون رضيع، فأصبح ذلك الطفل بركة عليها وعلى أسرتها وبقي هناك حتى بلغ الرابعة من عمره.


لنا عودة مع
حديث حليمة عما رأته من الخير بعد تسلمها الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم
كما وردت في سيرة ابن هشام
___________________________________________
المراجع
* حوار أجراه ا / عصام غازي مع الأستاذ عمرو خالد لمجلة كل الناس بتاريخ 22 – 28 مارس 2006 [/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="4 80"][ حَدِيثُ حَلِيمَةَ عَمّا رَأَتْهُ مِنْ الْخَيْرِ بَعْدَ تَسَلّمِهَا لَهُ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ ] 
عن سيرة ابن هشام

قَالَ ابْنُ إسْحَاقَ : وَحَدّثَنِي جَهْمُ بْنُ أَبِي جَهْمٍ مَوْلَى الْحَارِثِ بْنِ حَاطِبِ الْجُمَحِيّ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللّهِ بْنِ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ . أَوْ عَمّنْ حَدّثَهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ :كَانَتْ حَلِيمَةُ بِنْتُ أَبِي ذُؤَيْبٍ السّعْدِيّةُ أُمّ رَسُولِ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ الّتِي أَرْضَعَتْهُ تُحَدّثُ أَنّهَا خَرَجَتْ مِنْ بَلَدِهَا مَعَ زَوْجِهَا ، وَابْنٍ لَهَا صَغِيرٍ تُرْضِعُهُ فِي نِسْوَةٍ مِنْ بَنِي سَعْدِ بْنِ بَكْرٍ ، تَلْتَمِسُ الرّضَعَاءَ قَالَتْ وَذَلِك فِي سَنَةٍ شَهْبَاءَ لَمْ تُبْقِ لَنَا شَيْئًا . قَالَتْ فَخَرَجَتْ عَلَى أَتَانٍ لِي قَمْرَاءَ مَعَنَا شَارِفٌ لَنَا ، وَاَللّهِ مَا تَبِضّ بِقَطْرَةٍ وَمَا نَنَامُ لَيْلَنَا أَجْمَعَ مِنْ صَبِيّنَا الّذِي مَعَنَا ، مِنْ بُكَائِهِ مِنْ الْجَوْعِ . مَا فِي ثَدْيَيّ مَا يُغْنِيهِ وَمَا فِي شَارِفِنَا مَا يُغَدّيهِ - قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ : وَيُقَالُ يُغَذّيهِ - وَلَكِنّا كُنّا نَرْجُو الْغَيْثَ وَالْفَرَجَ فَخَرَجْت عَلَى أَتَانِي تِلْكَ فَلَقَدْ أَدَمْتُ بِالرّكْبِ حَتّى شَقّ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ ضَعْفًا وَعَجَفًا ، حَتّى قَدِمْنَا مَكّةَ نَلْتَمِسُ الرّضَعَاءَ فَمَا مِنّا امْرَأَةٌ إلّا وَقَدْ عُرِضَ عَلَيْهَا رَسُولُ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ  فَتَأْبَاهُ إذَا قِيلَ لَهَا إنّهُ يَتِيمٌ وَذَلِك أَنّا إنّمَا كُنّا نَرْجُو الْمَعْرُوفَ مِنْ أَبِي الصّبِيّ فَكُنّا نَقُولُ يَتِيمٌ وَمَا عَسَى أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أُمّهُ وَجَدّهُ فَكُنّا نَكْرَهُهُ لِذَلِك ، فَمَا بَقِيَتْ امْرَأَةٌ قَدِمَتْ مَعِي إلّا أَخَذَتْ رَضِيعًا غَيْرِي ، فَلَمّا أَجْمَعْنَا الِانْطِلَاقَ قُلْت لِصَاحِبِي : وَاَللّهِ إنّي لَأَكْرَهُ أَنْ أَرْجِعَ مِنْ بَيْنِ صَوَاحِبِي وَلَمْ آخُذْ رَضِيعًا ، وَاَللّهِ لَأَذْهَبَن إلَى ذَلِكَ الْيَتِيمِ فَلَآخُذَنّهُ قَالَ لَا عَلَيْكِ أَنْ تَفْعَلِي ، عَسَى اللّهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ لَنَا فِيهِ بَرَكَةً . قَالَتْ فَذَهَبْتُ إلَيْهِ فَأَخَذْته ، وَمَا حَمَلَنِي عَلَى أَخْذِهِ إلّا أَنّي لَمْ أَجِدْ غَيْرَهُ . قَالَتْ فَلَمّا أَخَذْتُهُ رَجَعْت بِهِ إلَى رَحْلِي ، فَلَمّا وَضَعْته فِي حِجْرِي أَقَبْلَ عَلَيْهِ ثَدْيَايَ بِمَا شَاءَ مِنْ لَبَنٍ فَشَرِبَ حَتّى رَوِيَ وَشَرِبَ مَعَهُ أَخُوهُ حَتّى رَوِيَ ثُمّ نَامَا " وَمَا كُنّا نَنَامُ مَعَهُ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ وَقَامَ زَوْجِي إلَى شَارِفِنَا تِلْكَ . فَإِذَا إنّهَا لَحَافِلٌ فَحَلَبَ مِنْهَا مَا شَرِبَ وَشَرِبْتُ مَعَهُ حَتّى انْتَهَيْنَا رِيّا وَشِبَعًا ، فَبِتْنَا بِخَيْرِ لَيْلَةٍ . قَالَتْ يَقُولُ صَاحِبِي حِينَ أَصْبَحْنَا : تَعَلّمِي وَاَللّهِ يَا حَلِيمَةُ لَقَدْ أَخَذْت نَسَمَةً مُبَارَكَةً قَالَتْ فَقُلْت : وَاَللّهِ إنّي لَأَرْجُو ذَلِكَ . قَالَتْ ثُمّ خَرَجْنَا وَرَكِبْت ( أَنَا ) أَتَانِي ، وَحَمَلْتُهُ عَلَيْهَا مَعِي ، فَوَاَللّهِ لَقَطَعَتْ بِالرّكْبِ مَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَيْهَا  شَيْءٌ مِنْ حُمُرِهِمْ حَتّى إنّ صَوَاحِبِي لِيَقُلْنَ لِي : يَا ابْنَةَ أَبِي ذُؤَيْبٍ ، وَيْحَك ارْبَعِي عَلَيْنَا ، أَلَيْسَتْ هَذِهِ أَتَانَك الّتِي كُنْت خَرَجْت عَلَيْهَا ؟ فَأَقُولُ لَهُنّ بَلَى وَاَللّهِ إنّهَا لَهِيَ هِيَ فَيَقُلْنَ وَاَللّهِ إنّ لَهَا لَشَأْنًا . 
قَالَتْ ثُمّ قَدِمْنَا مَنَازِلَنَا مِنْ بِلَادِ بَنِي سَعْدٍ وَمَا أَعْلَمُ أَرْضًا مِنْ أَرْضِ اللّهِ أَجْدَبَ مِنْهَا ، فَكَانَتْ غَنَمِي تَرُوحُ عَلَيّ حِينَ قَدِمْنَا بِهِ مَعَنَا شِبَاعًا لُبّنًا ، فَنَحْلُبُ وَنَشْرَبُ وَمَا يَحْلُبُ إنْسَانٌ قَطْرَةَ لَبَنٍ وَلَا يَجِدُهَا فِي ضَرْعٍ حَتّى كَانَ الْحَاضِرُونَ مِنْ قَوْمِنَا يَقُولُونَ لِرُعْيَانِهِمْ وَيْلَكُمْ اسْرَحُوا حَيْثُ يَسْرَحُ رَاعِي بِنْتِ أَبِي ذُؤَيْبٍ ، فَتَرُوحُ أَغْنَامُهُمْ جِيَاعًا مَا تَبِضّ بِقَطْرَةِ لَبَنٍ وَتَرُوحُ غَنَمِي شِبَاعًا لُبّنًا . فَلَمْ نَزَلْ نَتَعَرّفُ مِنْ اللّهِ الزّيَادَةَ وَالْخَيْرَ حَتّى مَضَتْ سَنَتَاهُ وَفَصَلْتُهُ وَكَانَ يَشِبّ شَبَابًا لَا يَشِبّهُ الْغِلْمَانُ فَلَمْ يَبْلُغْ سَنَتَيْهِ حَتّى كَانَ غُلَامًا جَفْرًا . قَالَتْ فَقَدِمْنَا بِهِ عَلَى أُمّهِ وَنَحْنُ أَحْرَصُ شَيْءٍ عَلَى مُكْثِهِ فِينَا ، لِمَا كُنّا نَرَى مِنْ بَرَكَتِهِ . فَكَلّمْنَا أُمّهُ وَقُلْت لَهَا : لَوْ تَرَكْت بُنَيّ عِنْدِي حَتّى يَغْلُظَ فَإِنّي أَخْشَى عَلَيْهِ وَبَأَ مَكّةَ ، قَالَتْ فَلَمْ نَزَلْ بِهَا حَتّى رَدّتْهُ مَعَنَا . 

[ حَدِيثُ الْمَلَكَيْنِ اللّذَيْنِ شَقّا بَطْنَهُ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ ] 
قَالَتْ فَرَجَعْنَا بِهِ فَوَاَللّهِ إنّهُ بَعْدَ مَقْدِمِنَا ( بِهِ ) بِأَشْهُرِ مَعَ أَخِيهِ لَفِي بَهْمٍ لَنَا خَلْفَ بُيُوتِنَا ، إذْ أَتَانَا أَخُوهُ يَشْتَدّ ، فَقَالَ لِي وَلِأَبِيهِ ذَاكَ أَخِي الْقُرَشِيّ قَدْ أَخَذَهُ رَجُلَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا ثِيَابٌ بِيضٌ فَأَضْجَعَاهُ فَشَقّا بَطْنَهُ فَهُمَا يَسُوطَانِهِ .  قَالَتْ فَخَرَجْت أَنَا وَأَبُوهُ نَحْوَهُ فَوَجَدْنَاهُ قَائِمًا مُنْتَقَعَا وَجْهُهُ . قَالَتْ فَالْتَزَمْته وَالْتَزَمَهُ أَبُوهُ فَقُلْنَا لَهُ مَا لَك يَا بُنَيّ قَالَ جَاءَنِي رَجُلَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا ثِيَابٌ بِيضٌ فَأَضْجَعَانِي وَشَقّا بَطْنِي ، فَالْتَمِسَا ( فِيهِ ) شَيْئًا لَا أَدْرِي مَا هُوَ . قَالَتْ فَرَجَعْنَا ( بِهِ ) إلَى خِبَائِنَا . 

لنا عودة مع
ثالثا : نشأته صلي الله عليه و سلم
_______________________________________

المراجع
* سيرة بن هشام ص 163 و ما بعدها[/frame]*

----------


## عذراء الروح

*[frame="8 80"]
بسم الله ما شاء الله 


جزاك الله كل خيرا اخى الغالى

 من اجمل واروع ما قرات 

اهنيك على اسلوبك الجميل وموضوعك المفيد والشيق

متابعه لكل مواضيعك باستمرار

دمت بكل الخير والود

تقبل مرورى من اطيب تحياتى[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *[frame="8 80"]
> بسم الله ما شاء الله 
> 
> 
> جزاك الله كل خيرا اخى الغالى
> 
>  من اجمل واروع ما قرات 
> 
> اهنيك على اسلوبك الجميل وموضوعك المفيد والشيق
> ...


*شكرا اختنا عذراء الروح
سعيد بمرورك الكريم و كلماتك الطيبة
و جاري تكملة الموضوع ان شاء الله
دمت بكل  بخير*

----------


## حسام عمر

الموضوع رائع جداااااا أنا بتابعه منذ أكثر من عشرة أيام وبجد هو موضوع أكثر من رائع وقد أعجبت بالموضوع بشده. تسلم يداك يا معتز باشا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الموضوع رائع جداااااا أنا بتابعه منذ أكثر من عشرة أيام وبجد هو موضوع أكثر من رائع وقد أعجبت بالموضوع بشده. تسلم يداك يا معتز باشا


*الف شكر علي مرورك الجميل يا حسام*
*سعيد جدا بهذه المداخلة الطيبة*
*دمت بخير*

----------

